# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  Unreal Development Kit (UDK) - Dispo pour iOS (iPhone) !

## Froyok

> *L'UDK c'est quoi ?*
> Une version stand-alone du moteur de jeu "unreal engine 3". Sortit par Epic Games en novembre 2009, il permet de créer des jeux sur ce moteur sans dépendances externes (comme le sont les mods en général).


*Le site officiel* : http://www.udk.com
*La documentation officielle* : http://udn.epicgames.com/Three/DevelopmentKitHome.html
*Un forum français sur le sujet* : http://www.froyok.fr/udk/forum/index.php

Chaque mois Epic sort une nouvelle beta avec son lots d'améliorations (et de bugs), le tout gratuitement.
Les utilisateurs sont à même de choisir s'il veulent faire un projet gratuit ou commercial, et dans le second cas il peuvent se procurer la licence qui est de 99$ (70€).




> *Présentation de projets et rendus UDK* :

----------


## Okxyd

Très bonne idée ce topic  ::):  J'avais cherche un peu les jeux en projets 2 mois après l'annonce sur le moteur mais j'avais rien trouvé, en tout cas les jeux ont l'air sympa et le moteur est quand même vachement passe partout et certains jeux ont l'air quand même prometteurs notamment Dungeon Defense que j'avais test mais qui refusait de se lancer et Hazard a l'air vraiment génial dans le style graphique.

Crytek envisage de faire la même chose pour le CE3, en tout cas c'est une excellente idée de leur part et au final ça profitera à tout le monde.

----------


## Froyok

Je n'ai pas encore prit le temps de tester prometheus, mais parmi tous ceux présenté c'est celui qui m'intéresse le plus !

Autres projets pas vu dans la vidéos :
http://www.moddb.com/games/coda (dispo et jouable)
http://www.moddb.com/games/warm-gun (s'annonce prometteur)
http://www.moddb.com/games/little-god-story (jeu d'un ami, concept sympa et démo bientôt dispo)
http://www.moddb.com/games/the-ball (démo sortie, mon préféray !  :Bave:  )
http://www.moddb.com/games/x32i-redemption (un mod crysis qui passe sous l'udk)



Et puis enfin, un jeu indie : Depth.
Et lui aussi il me plait beaucoup :

----------


## cooly08

Je me suis aussi mis à l'UDK il y a peu pour voir.
C'est plutôt bien fichu.

Ce qu'il faut bien comprendre c'est que, comme pour la première capture avec l'espèce de bateau volant, le modèle n'a pas été fait dans l'udk.

----------


## Froyok

De toute manière tout ce que l'on voit est un rendu UDK hein, rien n'a été fait à partir de l'udk. Le modeling est passé avant. Comme pour le vaisseau ou bien ma propre scène.
L'udk sert pour le level design, donc à assembler les pièces d'un puzzle, pièces qui sont les models 3d.

Enfin moi ça me semblais évident !  ::): 

----

A ce propos, grosse update en may, le système de HUD/Uiscene va vachement changer. Epic games va intégrer Scaleform gfx !
Cela va permettre de faire des interfaces en flash et de les intégrer dans notre jeu !
http://forums.epicgames.com/showthread.php?t=724791

Démonstration :
- http://www.scaleform.com/products/gfx
- https://developer.scaleform.com/gdc?lang=en


---

Ha, une autre scène fait par un amateur/pro :



Un peu plus ici : http://forums.epicgames.com/showthread.php?t=722458



Et ici une forêt (non réalisée avec speedtree) :

----------


## Maalak

Très bon rendu cette forêt, même si il est dommage de trop voir le côté "clone" des arbres.

En tout cas, ça fait assez envie de s'y balader en vue subjective  ::):

----------


## war-p

Hmm perso, j'ai pas mal bossé dessus depuis sa sortie, et j'ai surtout bossé les véhicules, j'ai notamment fait une 370z qui marche pas trop mal, et là je suis sur une lotus elise.  ::rolleyes:: 




Tout ça c'est pour faire un petit jeu de voiture. ::):  
Et sinon, si il y en a qui savent coder l'uengine, je suis preneur

----------


## alba

Ça a l'air quand même bien sympatoche ce UDK, crytek devait pas rendre gratos le cry engine 2 aussi? Du moins une partie?

Sinon j'en profite pour te féliciter froyok, ton projet LLOE est...  :Bave:

----------


## war-p

Pour le cry engine, tu peux le récupérer en ce moment même, sauf qu'il faut être étudiant et avoir un projet...

----------


## cooly08

Une version du cry engine sur la même base que l'UDK est à l'étude chez Crytek.

----------


## Froyok

> Une version du cry engine sur la même base que l'UDK est à l'étude chez Crytek.


Tout à fait, mais je crois bien que c'est pour le ce3, et pas le ce2.




> Sinon j'en profite pour te féliciter froyok, ton  projet LLOE est...


Merci !  :Emo: 
Mais bon, c'est que le début et je touche la programmation en ce moment... Vous savez comment on réimplante des cheveux arraché ?  :tired:

----------


## cooly08

> Tout à fait, mais je crois bien que c'est pour le ce3, et pas le ce2.


Oui c'est quasi certain.
Ils sont là pour vendre leur moteur avant tout.
Donc ce2, je pense que c'est déjà quelque chose qu'ils ne veulent plus mettre en avant.

----------


## alba

> Vous savez comment on réimplante des cheveux arraché ?


http://"http://www.ruedelafete.com/P...30000/0/NIV=1"  :;): 

Sinon tu comptes ouvrir un devblog ?

----------


## Froyok

Une perruque ? C'est une idée...  :tired: 



> Sinon tu comptes ouvrir un devblog ?


Par ici : http://www.froyok.fr/

----------


## cooly08

Sympa ton blog.
Tu bosses sous softimage donc.

----------


## Froyok

Yep, j'ai jamais accroché à 3DSMax, et maya j'ai pas encore le courage de m'y mettre.
Et pour le moment Softimage dans ce domaine remplit bien ses fonctions !  :;):

----------


## Teto

Surtout que que pour lui, on peut avoir une version sans avoir à pirater... if you see what I mean...  ::P: 

C'est ce que j'utilise aussi (de toutes façons les autres sont payants) et je suis bien content car après un petit temps d'adaptation il est extrêmement intuitif à utiliser. Et puis il est pas buggué comme Maya (d'après certains forums que j'ai consulté) et plus simple que 3DSmax.
Et je ne l'ai pas poussé à ses derniers retranchements mais il semble super stable et ne semble pas connaître les retours Windows à la moindre contrariété. Vraiment donnage qu'il ne connaisse pas le même succès que les autres (paske à cause de ça, pour avoir des tutos...  ::(:  )

----------


## Froyok

Je n'utilise pas le "mod tool", même si très pratique.
Car le modtool 7.5 ne permet pas l'export dans le format .obj (et c'est un gros handicap, merci autodesk de mes deux).

Ceci dit je suis sous softimage 2010, et sous seven 64b c'est kif kif niveau stabilité...
J'ai droit à des crash graphique (écran noir) à cause de xsi.
Enfin bon, marche très bien sinon.

----------


## cooly08

Bon je vais encore parler un coup du cry engine :

Raining Fire c'est un court métrage fait avec le moteur :
C'est juste une toute petite scène mais ça fait mal.



A voir en grande résolution sur youtube.

Plus d'info ici : http://www.3dvf.com/forum/3dvf/Actua...ujet_162_1.htm avec des captures d'écrans.
Et le thread sur crymod : http://crymod.com/thread.php?threadi...tuser=0&page=1

----------


## lokideath

Les paysages sont vraiment extraordinaires. Par contre en comparaison les persos sont moyens.

----------


## Froyok

Ha non, stop, ici c'est l'UDK hein.  :tired: 
Oui c'est joli, mais c'est HS.

----------


## cooly08

Ok j'arrête  ::P:

----------


## Yggdrasill88

J'ai une question,

Est-ce que l'UDK permet de faire à peut prêt tout ce que l'on veut on bien et est "réduit" à faire des maps fermées.

Peut-on faire (comme précisé ici) une transition planète/espace avec la gravité, atmosphère ect... Bien sur je compte pas faire une galaxie  :^_^:  mais m'amuser un peu, par ailleurs j'ai trouvé quelques tutos de base :

http://www.outofreality.org/udk-unreal-development-kit

----------


## cooly08

Tu peux faire toutes sortes de jeux avec. Des jeux de plateforme, hack and slash, etc...
Mais faut savoir coder du coup. Sur le site officiel tu as trois exemples de projets très différents. http://udk.com/

----------


## Froyok

> J'ai une question,
> 
> Est-ce que l'UDK permet de faire à peut prêt tout ce que l'on veut on bien et est "réduit" à faire des maps fermées.
> 
> Peut-on faire (comme précisé ici) une transition planète/espace avec la gravité, atmosphère ect... Bien sur je compte pas faire une galaxie  mais m'amuser un peu, par ailleurs j'ai trouvé quelques tutos de base :
> 
> http://www.outofreality.org/udk-unreal-development-kit


Tu peux gérer un espace avec planètes et plus par le biais du streaming.
Tu découpe ton espace en plusieurs map, puis avec le streaming tu charges les zones près du joueur (et plus si c'est pas trop lourd).
Regarde du côté des "streaming level" sur l'udn !  :;): 

Par contre la transition planète > espace ça me parait très chaud. Très, très chaud. Ça me semble vachement lourd à gérer.
Le mieux c'est de faire comme un projet que j'ai vu :
Ballade dans l'espace > approche d'une planète > "voulez-vous atterrir ?" > et hop chargement (sans streaming) d'une nouvelle map ou le joueur est à pied. Enfin par exemple.

Un peu dans le style ME2, sauf que la l'espace est en full 3d et tu peux voler dedans.

----------


## Okxyd

> Bon je vais encore parler un coup du cry engine :
> 
> Raining Fire c'est un court métrage fait avec le moteur :
> C'est juste une toute petite scène mais ça fait mal.
> 
> 
> 
> A voir en grande résolution sur youtube.
> 
> ...



 :Bave: 
D'ici 5 ans, on fera des films avec des moteurs graphique de jeux vidéo !

----------


## Yggdrasill88

> Tu peux gérer un espace avec planètes et plus par le bisais du streaming.
> Tu découpe ton espace en plusieurs map, puis avec le streaming tu charges les zones prêt du joueur (et plus si c'est pas trop lourd).
> Regarde du côté des "streaming level" sur l'udn ! 
> 
> Par contre la transition planète > espace ça me parait très chaud. Très, très chaud. Ça me semble vachement lourd à gérer.
> Le mieux c'est de faire comme un projet que j'ai vu :
> Ballade dans l'espace > approche d'une planète > "voulez-vous atterrir ?" > et hop chargement (sans streaming) d'une nouvelle map ou le joueur est à pied. Enfin par exemple.
> 
> Un peu dans le style ME2, sauf que la l'espace est en full 3d et tu peux voler dedans.


 ::o:  J'apprends à texturer  :tired:  Je suis pas au bout de mes peines !

Olala mais vous aurez pas des tutos, voir un manuel carrément, savez ?! Mais si, UDK pour les nuls  ::huh:: 

Comme toshop a mes débuts j'ai l'impression d'être tombé dans une autre dimension !

----------


## cooly08

Si tu comprends l'anglais tu peux te faire les excellents tutos vidéo fournis pas 3Dbuzz pour Epic.

Y a tout là : http://udk.com/documentation

----------


## Froyok

Alors, pour les tutos :

http://www.mapping-area.com/forum/vi...p?f=27&t=15613 (Liste non exhaustive)
http://www.mapping-area.com/forum/vi...p?f=27&t=22488 (Configurer son projet pour l'udk, traduis de l'anglais par moi)
http://www.mapping-area.com/forum/vi...p?f=21&t=22386 (Cours 3DBuuz, vidéo)
Un tuto sur le swarmagent : http://froyok.fr/blog/?page_id=170

Et puis il y a l'udn et surtout youtube, moddb, etc... :
http://www.youtube.com/user/udkTutorials
http://www.youtube.com/user/raven67854
http://www.moddb.com/engines/unreal-engine-3/tutorials
http://www.moddb.com/games/unreal-to...nt-3/tutorials

Et ici quelques liens vers des personnes faisant des tutos :
http://udn.epicgames.com/Three/UDKCommunityLinks.html


Notez que beaucoup de tuto pour UT3 fonctionnent parfaitement avec l'UDK !  :;): 

[EDIT]
J'oubliais Hourences tiens : http://www.hourences.com/book/tutorialsindex.htm



Y'a aussi des tutos payants (vidéo et anglais) qui sont sortis :
http://eat3d.com/udk (Par hourences, notre belge préféré ! Très complet et très utile, je le conseille)
http://eat3d.com/udk_lighting (je le déconseille, très court et très cher, et pas forcément très clair)

----------


## Teto

Sans oublier 2 excellents bouquins faits par la team 3DBuzz:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mastering-Un...0&sr=8-1-fkmr0
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Advanced-Lev...0&sr=8-3-fkmr0
Un tome III est prévu, sur Uscript, mais il ne sortira pas avant août.

Les bouquins concernent UT3, mais sont très facilement transposables pour l'UDK. Seule exception: Les lumières, qui sont gérées de manière très différentes depuis lightmass (en clair, les lumières de l'UT3 sont obsolètes). Les bouquins sont pas chers! (une nouvelle édition pour intégrer UDK? je ne sais pas)

Voilà. Si avec tout ça t'avances pas...  ::P:

----------


## Froyok

Ouais non, Crytek est clairement en avance. Ils ont fait beaucoup de papiers et de recherches, contrairement à Epic Games.
Je rejoins l'avis de Teto sur ce point.

----------


## L0ur5

Ce n’est pas ce que je voulais dire. Je veux dire que Crytek se base aussi sur ce qui est fait en recherche, et qu'on ne peut pas dire qu'il s'agisse de repompe, mais simplement de suivre l'évolution scientifique. Les auteurs de la vidéo que tu as linké Froyok, c'est des chercheurs de l'INRIA et du CNRS, ainsi que des mecs de chez NVIDIA. Ils ne bossent ni pour Crytek, ni pour Epic. N'oubliez pas que ce qui est fait en recherche n'est dispo en pratique que plusieurs années plus tard.

----------


## Froyok

Dites sous UDK, vous avez réussis à régler la distance de blending du streaming de textures ?
J'ai fouillé un peu les fichiers ini's mais rien qui puisse m'aider...

Je bosse sur une map pour une présentation et malheureusement comme je bouge super vite je me tape des transitions flous de texture (alors que je m'éloigne d'à peine 50 mètres.
J'ai bien l'option pour désactiver le streaming de texture (bUseTextureStreaming ou -NOTEXTURESTREAMING) mais j'aimerais éviter de m'en passer. Je cherche juste à perlouse le bias qui sert à déterminer les distances de transition en gros.

----------


## Teto

'Peu pas t'aider, désolé...  ::sad::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Arf ! D'accord. Je préfère que ce soit du C++, même si j'aurais préféré que ce soit du Java, perso je déteste les pointeurs... 
> 
> Quant au reste, ce n'est qu'une repompe intégrale du CE3 et de ses technos (voxel, GI, real-time lighting, éclairage indirect en particulier). C'est génant car d'une certaine manière le CE3 est en retard sur tout le reste : shaders, terrain, streaming, etc. Que ce soit au niveau des technos que des outils (et leur ergonomie). Vais-je devoir repasser à l'UDK ? -bis.



A quand du C# ?  ::):  Je n'ai pas touché à du C++ depuis l'IUT et Java aussi.

----------


## Froyok

> 'Peu pas t'aider, désolé...


Bon bah j'ai contourné le problème comme un malpropre.  ::ninja:: 
J'ai activé le motion blur, du coup quand je m'approche/recule ça crée un flou plus globalisé, du coup on sens pas le blending des textures sur certains objets.

Ça reste un truc, mais je manque de tmeps pour bidouiller. :\

----------


## Froyok

Bon et bien voilà, mon projet de fin d'année :

    
    



J'ai manqué de temps pour le finir (j'ai plein de matériaux à corriger et des modèles à ajouter/finaliser).
L'ambiance est au moins là avec quelques animations.
Le plus gros challenge à été de réaliser ça en un temps très limité (deux semaines).

Dès que j'ai un peu de temps je ferais une déconstruction dans un article détaillé et une petite vidéo.

----------


## L0ur5

> Bon et bien voilà, mon projet de fin d'année :
> 
> http://www.froyok.fr/archives/arch/2...une2012_01.jpg http://www.froyok.fr/archives/arch/2...une2012_02.jpg http://www.froyok.fr/archives/arch/2...une2012_03.jpg http://www.froyok.fr/archives/arch/2...une2012_04.jpg 
> http://www.froyok.fr/archives/arch/2...une2012_05.jpg http://www.froyok.fr/archives/arch/2...une2012_09.jpg http://www.froyok.fr/archives/arch/2...une2012_10.jpg http://www.froyok.fr/archives/arch/2...une2012_11.jpg 
> 
> 
> 
> J'ai manqué de temps pour le finir (j'ai plein de matériaux à corriger et des modèles à ajouter/finaliser).
> L'ambiance est au moins là avec quelques animations.
> ...


Ha ouaip, je voudrais bien voir ce que ça donne en vidéo!

----------


## Teto

Koa ? C'est tout ? Une bête maison avec un moulin qui tourne même pas ? :tired: 

J'espère qu'avec tout le temps que t'as eu t'as au moins fait le moteur 3D, parce que là ...





 :^_^: 
Arf. Vivement la vidéo et l'article, pour sûr !

----------


## Froyok

Bon, je viens de passer le jury qui notait mon travail.
Ça s'est plus mal passé que prévu.  :tired: 

Du coup comme j'ai encore du boulot sur la map à faire je vais remettre mon article à plus tard.
Je vais tâcher de mettre une petite vidéo de présentation néanmoins.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Bon, je viens de passer le jury qui notait mon travail.
> Ça plus mal passé que prévu. 
> 
> Du coup comme j'ai encore du boulot sur la map à faire je vais remettre mon article à plus tard.
> Je vais tâcher de mettre une petite vidéo de présentation néanmoins.


Y a moyen d'avoir les critiques du jury ?  ::ninja::  Sinon, je trouve que c'est hyper pixelisé à mort.

----------


## Froyok

Aliasé tu veux dire ? J'ai pas mis le FXAA vu que j'ai une contrainte à 60 fps min (sinon c'est zéro).
Pour les critiques globalement c'était : "techniquement c'est bien, mais pas assez esthétique".

----------


## L0ur5

> Aliasé tu veux dire ? J'ai pas mis le FXAA vu que j'ai une contrainte à 60 fps min (sinon c'est zéro).
> Pour les critiques globalement c'était : "techniquement c'est bien, mais pas assez esthétique".


Est ce qu'on t'as fait un reproche sur la couleur? 

Je me permets de donner mon avis, hein, ça n'est pas une attaque ni rien: tu as beaucoup de marron assez uniforme, surtout dans les zones à colombages.

----------


## Froyok

> Est ce qu'on t'as fait un reproche sur la couleur? 
> 
> Je me permets de donner mon avis, hein, ça n'est pas une attaque ni rien: tu as beaucoup de marron assez uniforme, surtout dans les zones à colombages.


C'est exactement ça.  ::):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Aliasé tu veux dire ? J'ai pas mis le FXAA vu que j'ai une contrainte à 60 fps min (sinon c'est zéro).
> Pour les critiques globalement c'était : "techniquement c'est bien, mais pas assez esthétique".



Il y avait d'autres contraintes ? Désolé, je suis bien curieux  ::): 
- genre un 60 fps sur n'importe quelle machine ?
- le nbre de polygones
- la taille de la scène
- le contenu de la démo
- le choix de l'univers
- techno à utiliser
- etc...

Et puis, le FXAA est super léger, je vois mal comment tu peux perdre énormément d'images par seconde. Et sinon, dans ta scène, y a l'intérieur du bâtiment ou pas ?

----------


## Froyok

On devait refaire cette scène en personnalisant des partie particulière d'après un autre cours de recherches.
Ils n'y avait pas de contrainte niveaux polygones. On devait juste faire une interprétation photo-réaliste de la maquette en restant constamment à 60 fps.

Dans le cas présent c'est un travail UDK, mais une version low-poly à destination de la PSP était également à rendre (chose que je n'ai pas fait faute de temps).

Pour le FXAA mieux vaut prévenir que guérir. Comme sur mon petit laptop ça me fait perdre 10 fps une fois activé, j'ai préférer rester prudent et joueur l'optimisation maximum.
Et ma machine fixe est plus puissante que le PC cible qui sert pour la présentation (sur lequel on doit tourner à 60 fps).

----------


## Froyok

Hop, il semblerais que la RTS starter kit se soit bien amélioré !  ::o: 
http://udn.epicgames.com/Three/Devel...tarterKit.html

Il est désormais basé sur un vrai petit jeu UDK, jeu qui fournit son corde source d'ailleurs !
http://hostile-worlds.com/

----------


## war-p

Cay bon ça!

----------


## Teto

Ouais... On voit qu'Epic a tout compris, et pas Cryteck...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ouais... On voit qu'Epic a tout compris, et pas Cryteck...


Pour la techno (gameplay RTS) ou pour la doc ? voir les 2 ?

----------


## Teto

Les deux mon Capitaine !  :^_^:

----------


## Froyok

Tiens, un truc que je suis depuis longtemps mais que je n'avais pas montré ici. C'est un mec qui fait des personnages sous zbrush et utilise UDK pour ses rendu (avec du DX11) : http://www.zbrushcentral.com/showthr...her-characters

----------


## Teto

J'aime beaucoup le Davy Jones.  ::): 
Il a du talent ce type.

----------


## Froyok

Pour les deux/trois programmeurs UDK qui trainent ici :
Add Force Feedback on the xbox controller
Batch file to backup the UDK data

----------


## war-p

Ahhh, et dire que j'allais commencer à voir si c'était possible d'utiliser le ffb, ça tombe à pic!

----------


## Froyok

Découverte du jour : http://forums.epicgames.com/threads/...e-or-ini-files
Dans ce topic ils évoquent un programme qui peut décompiler le code source des jeux UDK.

Bah putain ça marche. Même sur mon propre jeu avec le script strippé j'ai retrouvé mon code.
Heureusement, seul les commentaires de type /* */ sont décompilés, les // ne sont pas sauvegardé à la compilation (je n’utilise que ceux-là) !  ::lol:: 

Ça ma permis de découvrir le terme "obfuscation", c'est vicieux, j'adore.  ::ninja::

----------


## war-p

> Découverte du jour : http://forums.epicgames.com/threads/...e-or-ini-files
> Dans ce topic ils évoquent un programme qui peut décompiler le code source des jeux UDK.
> 
> Bah putain ça marche. Même sur mon propre jeu avec le script strippé j'ai retrouvé mon code.
> Heureusement, seul les commentaires de type /* */ sont décompilés, les // ne sont pas sauvegardé à la compilation (je n’utilise que ceux-là) ! 
> 
> Ça ma permis de découvrir le terme "obfuscation", c'est vicieux, j'adore.


Tu connaissait pas l'obfuscation? C'est un principe de base quand tu développes en C#/Java... D'ailleurs microsoft propose des outils pour le faire automatiquement. Certaines techniques d'obfuscation sont quand même des œuvres d'art!

----------


## Froyok

Nope, je découvre ! :D

J'ai vu que y'avait de sacrés concours.

----------


## war-p

Oui, sinon, c'est moi où le site de l'udk à changé, et il n'y a plus les dernières version du moteur en téléchargement?

----------


## Froyok

Effectivement, ça a changé. Les liens n'existe plus, mais tu peux toujours taper l'adresse manuellement, genre :

http://download.udk.com/UDKInstall-2011-08-BETA.exe (Aout 2011)

----------


## Tomaka17

> Nope, je découvre ! :D
> 
> J'ai vu que y'avait de sacrés concours.


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interna...C_Code_Contest

----------


## Froyok

Nouvelle bêta !  ::lol:: 
Et le nouveau support d'xNormal envois du paté ! 





> Epic Games Releases July 2012 Unreal Development Kit BetaJuly 26 2012 UDK Releases
> Epic Games, Inc. has released the July 2012 Unreal Development Kit Beta, the latest version of the free edition of Unreal Engine 3 that provides access to the award-winning 3D game engine and professional toolset used in blockbuster videogame development, architectural visualization, mobile game development, 3D rendering, digital films and more. The latest UDK beta is available now for download.
> Perforce IntegrationThe July release of the Unreal Development Kit (UDK) includes the best-of-breed Perforce version management system from Perforce Software. This new offering enables UDK developers to utilize professional-grade version control tools for up to 20 users and 20 workstations at no charge, with no restrictions on time limit or file quantity. In addition, the latest enhancements to Epic’s engine make it even more seamless to leverage Perforce for the game production pipeline.
> Check out the full press release here.
> Public Demo of UE4 at GDC EuropeJoin us for the first non-NDA public real-time demo of Unreal Engine 4 given at GDC Europe, August 13-15 in Cologne, Germany.
> Epic Games Senior Technical Artist, Alan Willard, will walk-through the tools, visual features and architecture behind Unreal Engine 4’s unprecedented graphical capabilities and workflow improvements. For additional information, please visit http://www.unrealengine.com/.
> July 2012 UDK Beta Upgrade Notes[size=4]New Features and Functionality[/h]Perforce Integration
> Enables UDK developers to utilize professional-grade version control tools for up to 20 users and 20 workstations at no charge, with no restrictions on time limit or file quantityThe software provides branching and merging control, enabling teams to work on different assets simultaneously while keeping file management in orderIntegrated with graphical tools such as Photoshop, Softimage, 3ds Max and Maya
> Normal Map Workflow Improvement
> ...

----------


## war-p

Rhaaa putain XNormal, ça a l'air pas mal du tout ça, et putain, l’édition des .ini en live, cay bon ça! Reste à voir si c'est pas bourré de bug... Bon, ça justifie un peu le retard qu'ils ont eus...

----------


## ElGato

L'intégration de Perforce c'est vraiment une très, très bonne nouvelle, c'est peut-être l'annonce la plus importante depuis la première beta publique d'UDK.

Je me demande vraiment pourquoi ils ont autant traîné là-dessus alors que le CE3 le proposait dès le début.

----------


## war-p

> L'intégration de Perforce c'est vraiment une très, très bonne nouvelle, c'est peut-être l'annonce la plus importante depuis la première beta publique d'UDK.
> 
> Je me demande vraiment pourquoi ils ont autant traîné là-dessus alors que le CE3 le proposait dès le début.


Quelques un de leurs pipelines ont du les faire chier, ça doit être pour ça...

----------


## Froyok

Perforce fonctionnait déjà avec l'unreal engine, là c'est juste une solution automatisé non ?

----------


## ElGato

En fait tu peux bien utiliser n'importe quel CVS avec un peu n'importe quel moteur, mais le fait que ça soit intégré rend tout plus facile quand tu bosses en équipe : si tu dois bosser tout seul sur un asset et que tu peux réserver son accès en un clic, c'est quand même plus pratique.

Je suis (presque) convaincu que ça rendra plus de projets réalisables.

----------


## nero_angelo

> *Perforce* fonctionnait déjà avec l'unreal engine, là c'est juste une solution automatisé non ?


 Euh c'est quoi ça ? sinon ça donne quoi cet version ?

----------


## Froyok

Perforce est un logiciel (en partie payant) qui permet de faire des sauvegardes échelonnées. En clair tu arrives le matin et chopes la dernière sauvegarde de ton projet.
Chaque fois que tu mets à jour un de tes fichiers c'est centralisé à un endroit précis.

Ça permet de partager tes fichiers de travail dans un groupe mais aussi de pouvoir revenir en arrière.

http://www.perforce.com/products/perforce


Et là avec cette bêta, c'est directement intégré, y'a pas à ce soucier de le configurer (enfin juste un minimum).

----------


## Froyok

Un ptit tuto pour Perforce :
http://gameindustry.about.com/b/2012...-and-games.htm

----------


## Froyok

"Voxel Cone Tracing and Sparse Voxel Octree for Real-time Global Illumination"
http://nvidia.fullviewmedia.com/sigg...and/SB134.html

Une ptite vidéo présentant la technique qu’utilise l'UE4 pour la GI.
Rien de neuf mais c'est toujours sympa à voir.

[EDIT] En fait si c'est intéressant, la fin en fait. Lors du Q&A.

----------


## ElGato

Ah, ça fait plaisir de voir des gens qui maintiennent la longue tradition française des présentations à l'arrache.

Par contre j'ai du mal à comprendre comment cette technique peut être l'avenir du jeu vidéo : ça voudrait dire passer des techniques screenspace moches mais indépendantes de la scène à une technique dépendant du nombre de lumières (comme l'id tech 3 !), du nombre d'objets dynamiques et qui bouffe une quantité de mémoire phénoménale...Super.
Bon cela dit Epic doit être mieux placé que moi pour mettre ses billes là-dedans. Et pour le cinéma, c'est pas mal, aussi.

En tout cas je suis super curieux de cette "voxelisation rapide", ç'a l'air assez cool.

----------


## Froyok

Il le dit dans les questions à la fin pourtant qu'il n'est pas dépendant du nombre de lumière. Apparemment ils réunissent les cônes de toutes les lampe au moment de passer en voxels. De plus comme il l'indique aussi, de meilleurs rebonds ça veut dire aussi moins besoin de lampes supplémentaires pour simuler les rebonds. Bon je saurais pas expliquer ça mieux que lui malheureusement.

Je pense aussi qu'en augmentant la taille des voxels ont peut arriver à un bon compromis de performances. 
Mine de rien leur grille dans la vidéo est assez grande (sans compter qu'un cube dans la vidéo c'est 2x2x2 voxels), alors que pour de la GI ont pourrait faire un peu plus d'approximation.


Ça et la technique de sparse octree : elle permet de ne calculer que les voxels apparent à l'écran + les optimisations de calculs (les raytrace) dans les voxels vides.

----------


## Teto

C'est déjà implanté dans CE3 et ça marche bien.

----------


## Froyok

Sous le cry la GI est statique non ? Vu qu'elle stocké dans des Lightprobe ?

----------


## ElGato

> Il le dit dans les questions à la fin pourtant qu'il n'est pas dépendant du nombre de lumière.


Pas tout à fait : il dit que la partie voxel cone tracing est indépendante du nombre de lumières, mais que la partie rasterization en dépend quand même (tu dois rasteriser ta scène selon le point de vue de chaque lumière).
Cela dit c'est vrai que la GI temps réel permet de se passer des dizaines/centaines de lumières utilisées pour la simuler habituellement. Sauf que ça c'est surtout valable pour le cinéma - genre Toy Story et ses scènes à ouatmilles lumières - et qu'en jeu vidéo on s'amuse rarement à mettre des lumières vraiment partout pour ça, c'est calculé en offline.




> Ça et la technique de sparse octree : elle permet de ne calculer que les  voxels apparent à l'écran + les optimisations de calculs (les raytrace)  dans les voxels vides.


Je comprends pas trop cette phrase : tu dois quand même stocker un truc assez monstrueux dans ta mémoire vidéo...Et d'autant plus qu'il y a d'objets dynamiques. Certes ta grille n'est pas régulière, et encore heureux, mais bon...




> C'est déjà implanté dans CE3 et ça marche bien.


Non, le CE3 utilise une autre technique pour sa GI dynamique, beaucoup plus rapide mais moins précise (et pas de rebonds multiples).

----------


## Froyok

> Pas tout à fait : il dit que la partie voxel cone tracing est indépendante du nombre de lumières, mais que la partie rasterization en dépend quand même (tu dois rasteriser ta scène selon le point de vue de chaque lumière).


 Ok j'avais pas pigé ce point là.




> Je comprends pas trop cette phrase : tu dois quand même stocker un truc assez monstrueux dans ta mémoire vidéo...Et d'autant plus qu'il y a d'objets dynamiques. Certes ta grille n'est pas régulière, et encore heureux, mais bon...


C'est dépendant de la résolution de l'écran. Un lancé de rayon par pixel, si la zone est vide -> un seul voxel (immense), mais dès que tu touches d ela géométrie tu subdivises pour attendre la précision que tu souhaites.

Au final ça économise énormément de mémoire car tu ne conserve que les "pleins", et ces "pleins" ne sont que des voxels de surface, on ne calcule pas le volume entier du mesh, simplement la surface visible. Ça semble énorme, mais en mettant une limite de subdivision à ta grille lors de la recherches tu évites aussi de stocker trop d'informations.

----------


## Teto

> Non, le CE3 utilise une autre technique pour sa GI dynamique, beaucoup plus rapide mais moins précise (et pas de rebonds multiples).


Heu... Je ne sais pas si on parle de la même chose, mais dans tous les cas tu as sans doute raison. Dans le CE3 y'a la GI dynamique, qui ne fonctionnait jusqu'à peu qu'avec le soleil, et une voxellisation de lumières (mais faut délimiter son champ d'action) où tu peux en mettre autant que tu veux, cela n'affecte pas (ou très très peu) le framerate, en réalité tu es juste dépendant de la taille de ton écran. Mais il est vrai que les rebonds fonctionnent mal. J'avoue que je n'avais pas creusé cette feature du moteur, ayant laissé tomber avant de m'y pencher sérieusement.

----------


## ElGato

Teto: pour la GI temps réel, Crytek détaille son travail là-dedans. Ça n'est pas spécialement que les rebonds fonctionnent mal, c'est tout simplement qu'il n'est pas possible du tout d'en avoir plus d'un - donc tu peux pas avoir de réflexions d'objets éclairés indirectement par exemple.




> C'est dépendant de la résolution de l'écran. Un lancé de rayon par pixel, si la zone est vide -> un seul voxel (immense), mais dès que tu touches d ela géométrie tu subdivises pour attendre la précision que tu souhaites.
> 
> Au final ça économise énormément de mémoire car tu ne conserve que les "pleins", et ces "pleins" ne sont que des voxels de surface, on ne calcule pas le volume entier du mesh, simplement la surface visible. Ça semble énorme, mais en mettant une limite de subdivision à ta grille lors de la recherches tu évites aussi de stocker trop d'informations.


Je sais comment fonctionne le SVO, mais ça ne change pas que si t'as des objets très compliqués dans ta scène, tu vas devoir stocker plein de données (et pas seulement celles de l'espace écran, il le précise lui-même).
Du coup, quand il propose par exemple d'utiliser cette technique pour l'AO, j'ai du mal à voir comment il va réussir à le comparer (pour le jeu vidéo en tout cas) à un SSAO dont les perfs sont indépendantes de la géométrie de la scène.

Cela dit, encore une fois, le bonhomme est très réaliste (très, très fort aussi, à ce qu'il paraît), je n'enlève rien à son mérite. C'est juste que dans le cadre du JV, c'est peut-être un indice que l'UE4 se dirige vers le cinéma, comme le CE3.

----------


## Froyok

Mais il le dit lui-même pourtant : plus tu cherches à avoir un rendu précis, plus c'est couteux (car besoin d'un grand ombre de voxels). L'idée c'est de garder une grille raisonnable en terme de performances. Pour du GI et de l'AO pas besoin de voxels au poil de cul, un volume approximatif suffit. De plus son idée est de mélanger Voxel AO + SSAO pour les détails et non de se débarrasser du SSAO.

Par contre je serais curieux de savoir comment Epic a optimisé le calculs des voxels sur les objets dynamiques.

----------


## Froyok

Juste un petit up même si c'est un peu tard : *n'utilisez pas la bêta de May 2012 et July 2012*. Elles ont vraiment pleins de problèmes et de bugs à la con (comme le lighting du foliage qui déconne, le blending de svertex color qui est haché, les post-process materials corrompus, etc).
Pour ma part je vais downgrader sur celle de janvier 2012.

Également, une bêta devrait sortir courant Octobre si tout va bien (elle aurait déjà du être là d’ailleurs fin septembre).

----------


## nero_angelo

Ah ? j'utilise la bêta de july 2012 et pour l'instant je n'ai pas eu de bug gênant. Je tiens au courant si ça arrive .

----------


## Froyok

J'ai lu énormément de retours négatif sur cette dernière, et pour ma part j'ai des performances exécrables dans le material editor  (5 secondes pour ajouter un node multiply !  ::|:  ) .
Je suis retourné sur janvier et tout roule comme avant.

----------


## war-p

> J'ai lu énormément de retours négatif sur cette dernière, et pour ma part j'ai des performances exécrables dans le material editor  (5 secondes pour ajouter un node multiply !  ) .
> Je suis retourné sur janvier et tout roule comme avant.


Aucun problème pour moi non plus avec la july...

----------


## Froyok

Z'avez bien de la chance alors !  ::P:

----------


## Jereak

Fuque ! Je pensais que j'avais rêvé, mais le material editor était bien plus rapide avant alors ! Là j'ai genre 1-2 secondes de latence pour chaque branchement/ajout de node. Me voilà en train de re-dl une ancienne version pour voir ce que ça donne.  ::P:

----------


## Froyok

Deux petites choses :

1 - La prochaine bêta de l'UDK pourrais débouler en Novembre. La doc mentionne cette version sur une nouvelle page. Cette nouvelle page présente d'ailleurs les Landscapes pour mobile !  ::o:  
http://udn.epicgames.com/Three/MobileLandscape.html

2 - Je travaille avec Maya et via des tests j'ai découvert que le bug du canal vert inversé pour les UVs en miroir était à cause de l'export des Binormals dans mon fbx.
Plus de détails ici : http://www.polycount.com/forum/showthread.php?t=108243

----------


## FragDamon

Amis graphistes bonsoir ! 
Je souhaite me remettre un peu à la 3D en ce moment ( clients potentiellement intéressés par de la 3D), et quelques questions me sont venues :

J'ai eu des demandes de réalisations 3D style architecture (modé de meubles, rendu "réaliste") et après avoir pleuré sur vray / mental, je me suis dit "hé pourquoi pas UDK ? j'ai déjà vu des rendus dessus en plus ça peut servir pour le jeu vidéo aussi !"
Du coup je me demandais, il y a possibilité de faire du rendu style architectural, genre un salon, quelques meubles et un éclairage simple mais assez crédible ? Quand je vois http://www.polycount.com/forum/showp...&postcount=238 je me dit que doit y avoir moyen !

Désolé si mon post est un peu confus mais je suis en pleine réflexion à ce propos !

----------


## Teto

- Oui, et non. Oui, car pour peu que tu saches transférer tes objets de ton modeleur au moteur, tu auras un résultat rapide.

- Non, car sauf erreur l'UDK est une plaie concernant les rendus graphiques, la gestion des ombres, et des variables qu'il faut connaître pour ne pas avoir un rendu marronasse.

Attends l'avis d'autres canards, mais l'utilisation du CE3 (plus propre pour le rendu pur) est peut-être préférable. Attention aussi, si tu fais payer à tes clients le coût des heures passés pour faire le rendu / la démo, tu auras des droits à payer à Epic.

Sinon n'as tu pas pensé à Sketchup ? Idéal pour les travaux d'architecture et il y a des logiciels dédiés au rendu qui donnent des résultats splendides.

----------


## Froyok

Pour de l'archi le CE3 ou Unity seront mieux. Les lightmaps sous UDK c'est galère et dégueulasse pour de l’architecture intéressante (la compression rend la chose diffiicle à manier). L’exemple montré est très joli, mais très agressif aussi : c'est du DX11 qui mange bien sur le GPU. Pour de la démo c'est un peu excessif, sans compter le temps de production pour un résultât aussi clean.

----------


## FragDamon

Ha mince, moi qui pensait faire d'une pierre 2 coups... Bon du coup Unity j'ai déjà essayé un peu, et ça a l'air sympa, pas trop compliqué mais beaucoup moins poussé niveau qualité visuelle que l'UE3 ou le CE3. Après je ne demande qu'à être surpris !
Et le CE3 j'ai jamais touché. Importer des assets, lighter et rendre une scène est simple (j'entends "qui ne nécéssite pas d'être un pro codeur pour y arriver") sur le CE ?

Edit : ha et quels sont les softs de rendus dont tu parles Teto ?

----------


## Froyok

L'avantage du CE3 c'est que l'éclairage est entièrement dynamique, du coup faire une scène assez joli devrait aller relativement vite.
Unity je ne le connais pas, dur d'en dire quoi que ce soit.

La courbe d'apprentissage de l'UDK est en tout cas la plus dure à mon avis.

----------


## Black Wolf

Tu pourrais en effet être surpris par Unity... le seul gros problème est que tout ce qui est "post-effects" est limité à la version pro (payante donc), ainsi que les options sympa niveau lightmapping (tout ce qui est global illumination n'est dispo que dans la version pro). Après t'as déjà moyen de faire des trucs très sympa avec la version gratuite, mais ça reste en dessous de ce que tu peux avoir avec l'UDK ou le Cryengine.

----------


## FragDamon

Vu que l'idée serait d'avoir un rendu assez flatteur pour le client, je pense que je vais tester le CE3. L'éclairage dynamique c'est super ça ! Je vais le dl et chercher des tutos, et je vous tiendrais au courant de mon avancée (ou non  ::ninja::  ) avec !

----------


## Froyok

> Vu que l'idée serait d'avoir un rendu assez flatteur pour le client, je pense que je vais tester le CE3. L'éclairage dynamique c'est super ça ! Je vais le dl et chercher des tutos, et je vous tiendrais au courant de mon avancée (ou non  ) avec !


A bientôt dans le topic dédié !  ::P: 
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/59...-il-est-sorti-!

----------


## FragDamon

> A bientôt dans le topic dédié ! 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/59...-il-est-sorti-!


Ah oui jamais vu qu'il existait celui la ! Merci !

----------


## Teto

Sinon désolé pour le retard, mais pour les logiciels de rendus, tu trouves tous les liens et les noms sur les topics dédiés dans les fora ayant une section sketchup.  ::): 

Cela fait longtemps que je n'y ai pas touché mais regarde déjà dans :
http://forums.sketchucation.com/

ou

http://sketchuppluginreviews.com/

----------


## Ariath

Bonjour,
D'aprés mes recherches, il n'est pas possible de creer des objets complexes avec l'UDK, je suppose donc qu'il faut passer par un logiciel exterieur.
- Je voulais savoir si "*Blender*" pouvait faire l'affaire, *est il compatible avec l'UDK ?*
- Je voudrais également savoir si il vaut mieux *créer une scène* (composé de plusieurs objets donc) sous blender, *puis l'exporter sous UDK* , ou alors *creer les objets séparéments* sous blender et les exporter sous udk *puis fabriquer la scène* ? (ou ca revient au même  ::P:  )

Merci !

----------


## Froyok

Cadeau : http://www.siteduzero.com/tutoriel-3...-avec-udk.html

Blender peut faire l'affaire, mais je ne connais pas son degrés de compatibilité. Le format FBX venant de blender étant fait avec un plug-in custom et non officiel de Autodesk. Pour créer une scène le mieux reste des objets indépendants que tu assemble sous l'UDK.

----------


## Ariath

> Cadeau : http://www.siteduzero.com/tutoriel-3...-avec-udk.html
> 
> Blender peut faire l'affaire, mais je ne connais pas son degrés de compatibilité. Le format FBX venant de blender étant fait avec un plug-in custom et non officiel de Autodesk. Pour créer une scène le mieux reste des objets indépendants que tu assemble sous l'UDK.


Yep, ce site est dans mes lectures quotidiennes  :;): 

Je me pose une autre question, plus générale, en fait je vois pas mal de tuto FR sur le net, sur les créations de textures/modélisation d'objet/personnage, sur les logiciels de codage C/C++ sur des logiciels comme Dmax / Blender / UDK / Cry engine/photoshop etc...avec UDK l'installateur se créer automatiquement, on peut creer relativement facilement des scripts avec Kismet et des cinématiques avec matinee, donc ca facilite un peu les choses, meme si la somme de travail est énorme.
donc je me dis qu'il y a des personnes trés compétente, d'ou ma question, *pourquoi personne ne fais son propre jeu ?* C'est si compliqué que ca ? 

Je me doute bien qu'il y a une contrainte de temps, que les savoirs sont dispersés en plusieurs personnes, mais ca ne me parait pas absurde d'envisager la création d'un jeu si j'avais le quart de la moitié de votre expérience...

Bref, *je sens que certaine chose m'échappe, vous pouvez me remettre à ma place*  :;):  ???

----------


## moindre

Pas eu de soucis avec le FBX de Blender (2.5/2.6) et UDK. Avec l'exporter ASE de la 2.49 par contre oui ( exporter fait par un certain Cat-quelquechose si mais souvenirs sont bons).




> pourquoi personne ne fais son propre jeu ? C'est si compliqué que ca ?


Ça implique d'avoir du temps, des connaissances, du talent/ingéniosité , de l'expérience, de l'organisation/rigueur, plus de deux bras suivant le projet et un gros stock de pâtes. 

Mais les projets existent. Pour preuve le futur-excellent _Exil_, qui j'en suis sûr, sera une merveille.

 ::ninja::

----------


## JulLeBarge

Déjà à moins d'avoir des années de pratique en modélisation et animation 3D, si on veut créer des persos, les animer correctement etc... ça prend des heures et des heures.
Faire un jeu 2D est déjà plus simple, mais ça dépend du type de jeu aussi.

Moi j'ai fait les différents tutos sur Blender, UDK, Unity, Construct, etc... J'ai créé des petits projets par-ci par-là, jamais de vrais jeux, c'est bien trop long. En plus je suis nul en dessin, donc pour la 3 ça aide pas...

----------


## Froyok

> *pourquoi personne ne fais son propre jeu ?* C'est si compliqué que ca ?


Voir ce que moindre à déjà dit. Faut être motivé aussi.




> Pour preuve le futur-excellent Exil, qui j'en suis sûr, sera une merveille.

----------


## Ariath

> Déjà à moins d'avoir des années de pratique en modélisation et animation 3D, si on veut créer des persos, les animer correctement etc... ça prend des heures et des heures.
> Faire un jeu 2D est déjà plus simple, mais ça dépend du type de jeu aussi.
> 
> Moi j'ai fait les différents tutos sur Blender, UDK, Unity, Construct, etc... J'ai créé des petits projets par-ci par-là, jamais de vrais jeux, c'est bien trop long. En plus je suis nul en dessin, donc pour la 3 ça aide pas...


Tu as fais ? tu veux dire que tu les as suivi ? ou tu a toi même fais des vidéos tuto ?
Tu es nul en dessin, peut être, mais selon ton projet tout est faisable (ou presque) si tu restes dans tes limites.N'importe quel image est trouvable sur le net, donc si tu as l'idée de départ, tu "n'as plus cas" t'inspirer du net.Évidemment si tu veux faire de la modélisation de visage/corp ca me parait trés complexe pour nous pauvre mortel, mais si tu veux faire des décors style ville/foret ça ne me parait pas insurmontable (mais je parle sans savoir...) et puis tout dépend de la qualité du rendu final que tu souhaites j'imagine.

Pour relativiser sur mes propos, il m'est évident que pour un gars seul dans sa piaule/chambre/garage il est impossible de développer un JV classique à but lucratif, dans la mesure il faut créer son propre moteur graphique, son propre gameplay etc...
Par contre pour qui veut créer un FPS, ca me parait "possible" avec UDK notamment, bien que demandant une somme de travaille énorme ca va sans dire. 

M'enfin, je découvre tout ca donc je m'emballe surement, la fougue du débutant  ::P:

----------


## Froyok

La bêta de novembre a reçue un patch, vous avez le droit de la re-télécharger, ou pas.  ::P: 
http://forums.epicgames.com/threads/...1#post30843658




> Hey everyone,
> 
> An updated version of the November 2012 UDK (2012-11-Beta2) is now available on the UDK download page, www.unrealengine.com/en/udk/downloads/.
> 
> This latest version includes a fix for audio only playing through only one channel instead of two.
> 
> Thanks for your patience on this patch!

----------


## Ariath

Merci pour vos réponses.
Je me suis inscrit sur UDK.fr je me permet de faire un copier/coller des questions que je poses la bas  ::P:  
je préfère avoir plusieurs base de réflexion.Si mes questions sont pas très clair, n'hésitez pas à me demander des précisions.




> D'aprés mes recherches, je dois passer par un logiciel extérieur pour créer des objets, puis les insérer dans l'udk afin de créer une scène.
> J'ai choisi BLENDER pour sa gratuité et ces possibilités.Par contre certaine fonction sont similaires à l'UDK, tel que les fonctions d'eclairage, de texture ou de duplication par exemple...
> 
> Donc *si je crée un objet dans BLENDER avec des éclairages spécifiques* et une gestion particulière de la lumière sur les textures , *est ce que c'est exportable sur UDK* ???
> 
> Ou je dois créer l'objet puis l'exporter vers lUDK et faire tous mes réglages lumières dans l'UDK ???
> 
> De la même manière, *si je crée une animation avec BLENDER* (ex : un mur qui s'effondre au contact), *est ce que je peux l'exporter sur UDK* ou dois je creer l'animation dans l'UDK ???
> 
> ...

----------


## Froyok

Je fait l'effort de répondre, mais beaucoup de tes questions ont déjà  été répondues via le forum officiel de l'UDK, voir même sur le site du  zéro. Ça serait appréciable que tu fasses une recherche de ton côté au  préalable.

Jette un coup-d'oeil ici au passage :
http://wiki.polycount.com/Polycount
http://udn.epicgames.com/Three/WebHome.html




> Donc *si je crée un objet dans BLENDER avec des éclairages spécifiques* et une gestion particulière de la lumière sur les textures , *est ce que c'est exportable sur UDK* ???


Non. Blender est un logiciel de 3D au rendu précalculé (bien qu'il y ai le 3D Engine de Blender), tandis que l'UDK c'est du rendu temps-réel avec ses réglages spécifiques (lightmap, lightmass, etc.). Ils ne sont pas compatible.





> Ou je dois créer l'objet puis l'exporter vers lUDK et faire tous mes réglages lumières dans l'UDK ???


Oui, ceci est la bonne démarche.




> De la même manière, *si je crée une animation avec BLENDER* (ex : un mur qui s'effondre au contact), *est ce que je peux l'exporter sur UDK* ou dois je creer l'animation dans l'UDK ???


Tout dépend. L'UDK permet d'naimer de façon basique un objet (par exmaple une translation) mais celle-ci est globale. Si tu veux quelque chose de plus spécifique il faudra utiliser une squelette d’animation (chose que tu fait sous blender). Tu exporteras ensuite ton animation vers UDK.




> Dernière question (si si je vous promets...), *sur l'UDK, y'a t-il une limite aux nombre de vertices* au delà de laquelle notre jeu ramera ? Notamment pour un open world ?


La seule limite, c'est quand le rendu de ta scène se mettra à ramer. Tant que ça tourne à 60fps quasi constant, tu peux continuer à charger. L'UDK est capable de gérer sur une configuration moyenne des scènes de 2/2,5 millions de polygones en général.

Les contraintes d'un open world sont autres, tu auras la distance d'affichage et le streaming à gérer en plus.





> *Y'a t il une norme a respecter pour le nombre de vertices* en fonction de l'objet ?


Une norme ? Non, tout dépend de ton jeu et de l'objet. Un personnage n'aura pas le même nombre de polygones qu'une tulipe dans un pot en céramique par exemple.

Cependant, il y a des limites techniques. Les static mesh sont limité à 65 535 vertices. Les skeletal mesh par contre peuvent aller au delà (32-bit index buffers).

http://www.polycount.com/forum/showthread.php?t=80995
http://www.rsart.co.uk/2007/08/27/ye...many-polygons/
http://wiki.polycount.com/PolygonCou...rModeling\b%29

----------


## Ariath

> Je fait l'effort de répondre, mais beaucoup de tes questions ont déjà été répondues via le forum officiel de l'UDK, voir même sur le site du zéro. Ça serait appréciable que tu fasses une recherche de ton côté au préalable.


Message recu  :;): 

En fait, je fais beaucoup de recherche, notamment des tutoriaux videos UDK / BLENDER et je vais probablement trop vite en oubliant les bases  ::P: 

En tout cas Je te remercie encore pour tes réponses.

----------


## Ariath

Bonjour, c'est encore moi ^^

Je me pose d'autre question (encore et toujours) dont je ne trouve pas de réponse clair...*A quel point UDK est t il gratuit ?*
Si on veut réaliser un jeu commercial,* je sais que les sons / textures (material) / objets (assets) / ne sont pas libre de droit.*
*Est ce que les scripts le sont* (perso qui avance / recule / saute / tire / recharge etc...) *?*
*Est ce que je peux compiler le jeu avec UDK ou je dois tout recoder afin d'avoir les droits ?
*

*PS : je précise quand meme que j'ai lu les termes d'UDK pour une license commerciale, mais j'ai du mal à comprendre à quoi on a réelement accés ?* 
*On paye 99$ pour avoir le droit de vendre notre projet* et il prenne un pourcentage si on réalise un chiffre d'affaire superieur a 50000$.
Mais ce que je veux savoir, c'est *si j’achète la licence, est que je peux utiliser leur script, texture etc...???*

Froyok, jte promet j'ai fais un effort de recherche  ::P:

----------


## Froyok

La FAQ de l'udk précise déjà tous ça :
http://udn.epicgames.com/Three/DevelopmentKitFAQ.html




> *Q: Can we create a game extending from UTGAME code and sell it for commercial purposes or is this considered part of the "assets" of the UDK that they do not want us to use?*
> 
> A: UTGame script code is not considered part of the restricted asset set. You may freely use it in your UDK application as you see fit.
> 
> 
> *Q: If I port my UT3 total conversion mod into UDK successfully, but my custom weapon's code is largely identical to that of the Translocator from UT3, is it still legal for me to release my UDK game as a free non-commercial download or does that still violate the EULA?*
> 
> A: UTGame script code is not considered part of the restricted asset set. You may freely use it in your UDK application as you see fit. 
> 
> ...



Ce n'est parce qu'une chose n'est pas libre de droit que tu ne peux pas l’utiliser. Tu peux très bien réaliser une œuvre et laisser libre n'importe qui d'en faire ce qu'il souhaite, seulement tu en conserves la parenté.

Dans le cas de l'UDK, tant que les objets ne sortent pas d el'UDK, tu peux les utiliser dans tes projets. Néanmoins des objets orignaux sont bien plus intéressant que ceux de base du point de vue du public.

----------


## Ariath

Hi All !!!

J'ai toujours pas abandonné, et j'en apprends de plus en plus  ::P: 
Je mesure mieux l'étendu du travail à fournir pour la création d'un jeux, chaque pas en avant m'oblige à reculer de 2  :^_^:  car je dois assimiler de nouvelles connaissances liées aux anciennes...

On commence par regarder UDK puis on atterrit sur Blender, puis on découvre Sketchup, 
puis on s’aperçoit que les textures ne sont pas suffisante en elles même donc on doit bosser les materiaux, donc apprendre Photoshop mais on découvre Gimp, 
mais pour des textures sympa il faut des normal map alors on doit allez voir un autre logiciel etc...etc...
Bref la folie nous guette  :tired: 

Mais pour le moment, la passion l'emporte...alors je continue !!!

Bref, j'ai quelque questions, de débutant toujours...
*Une diffuse map, c'est bien une simple texture non ?*

Et pour creer une normal map on peut :
*soit generer la normal map a partir de la diffuse map ?
soit réaliser un baking ?*

Je me trompe ?

*Peut on user à l'infini des technique de LOD* (creer des objets qui seront + ou - détaillés en fonction de la distance ou on se trouve) *et des techniques de streaming ?* 

Froyok, je suis allez sur ton site (froyok.fr) et j'ai vu que tu as fais un tuto, en gros, pour gagner du temps lors de la compilation du jeu.
je voulais savoir si *en utilisant tout simplement un SSD on gagnait du temps ?* (je suppose que oui  ::P: )

----------


## Froyok

Salut, 




> On commence par regarder UDK puis on atterrit sur Blender, puis on découvre Sketchup,


Sketchu pc'est bien si tu vaux faire un blocking de ta scène (en gros une de abse pour te faire les proportions principales de ton niveau). Pour le reste tu oublis, la géo est trop dégueulasse pour être réutilisable.




> Bref, j'ai quelque questions, de débutant toujours...
> *Une diffuse map, c'est bien une simple texture non ?*


Oui. 
Mais si tu tiens à bien comprendre : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diffuse_reflection





> Et pour creer une normal map on peut :
> *soit generer la normal map a partir de la diffuse map ?
> soit réaliser un baking ?*
> 
> Je me trompe ?


Non, c'est bien ça.  ::): 




> *Peut on user à l'infini des technique de LOD* (creer des objets qui seront + ou - détaillés en fonction de la distance ou on se trouve) *et des techniques de streaming ?*


Franchement, ta question est trop vague. Sans contexte c'est dur de conseiller telle ou telle technique d’optimisation.




> Froyok, je suis allez sur ton site (froyok.fr) et j'ai vu que tu as fais un tuto, en gros, pour gagner du temps lors de la compilation du jeu.
> je voulais savoir si *en utilisant tout simplement un SSD on gagnait du temps ?* (je suppose que oui )


Tu ne parlerais pas plutôt de lightmass et donc de la compilation de la lumière ? Je n'ai pas fait de tuto pour compiler son jeu...
Si c'est bien ça, un SSD ne changera rien. Lightmass travaille sur le CPU et la ram, pas sur un disque dur (c'est d'ailleurs pour ça qu'il faut bosser avec la build x64 car lightmass consomme beaucoup de ram quand il compile). Le SSD aidera simplement ton système d’exploitation et tes tâche régulières qui nécessiteront un accès disque (genre compiler un material, l'udk fait pas mal d'accès disque pour ça).

Si tu cherche à réduire le temps de compilation de lightmass, il n'y a pas de miracles malheureusement. Il faut faire avec. Réduit la taille de tes lightmaps si besoin pour réduire les calculs.

----------


## Ariath

> Tu ne parlerais pas plutôt de lightmass et donc de la compilation de la lumière ?


Au temps pour moi, il s'agit effectivement de la compilation de lightmass...




> Franchement, ta question est trop vague. Sans contexte c'est dur de conseiller telle ou telle technique d’optimisation.


En fait, d'aprés mes recherches sur le net, il y a différent moyen d'optimiser son jeu (pour une meilleurs fluidité).
2 d'entre elles sont :
*- Les niveaux de détail variable :*
On creer un objet lowpoly avec une texture 256 + le meme objet en high poly avec une texture 512 et UDK permet de faire en sorte que si l’objet est près du joueur il charge le mesh highpoly, et si on s'éloigne il va le remplacer par le mesh lowpoly.Donc moins de calcul. 

*- Le Streaming :*
Admettons qu on ait 2pieces (A et  :B): reliées par une même porte.
On créer 2 triggers au niveau de la porte, 1 qui n'affichera que la piece A (et cachera la  :B):  lorsque on le franchie et l'autre qui n'affichera que la partie B (et cachera la A) si on le franchie. 

(je te fais pas un cour tu dois mieux connaitre ca que moi, j'essaye juste de préciser de quoi je parle)
*Donc ma question c'etait de savoir si on pouvait utiliser ces techniques à l’infini dans notre jeu (10 fois 20 fois 50fois 1000fois )? ou on est limité d'une quelconque manière ?* (si je creer 1000triggers pour streamer un peu partout, UDK va t il péter une durite et se materialiser devant moi pour me mettre des baffes afin de me calmer sur l'utilisation des triggers ?)




> Pour le reste tu oublis, la géo est trop dégueulasse pour être réutilisable.


Pour sktechup, j'ai pas encore eu de souci particulier de géo lorsque j'exporte, mais vu que je m'en sers uniquement pour la construction de model, je ferais plus attention suite à tes remarques  :;): .
Je le trouve trés facile à prendre en main comparé à Blender, ou j'ai plus de mal.Disons qu il est sympa pour un apprentissage basique.

Puisque j'y pense, *je bute un peu sur l'UVMapping, je ne sais pas avec quel logiciel me lancer, y'en a il un plus simple à prendre en main que d'autre ?* 

Et merci (encore) de ton aide.

----------


## Froyok

> *Donc ma question c'etait de savoir si on pouvait utiliser ces techniques à l’infini dans notre jeu (10 fois 20 fois 50fois 1000fois )? ou on est limité d'une quelconque manière ?* (si je creer 1000triggers pour streamer un peu partout, UDK va t il péter une durite et se materialiser devant moi pour me mettre des baffes afin de me calmer sur l'utilisation des triggers ?)


Comme je te l'ai dit, sans contexte c'est impossible à préciser. L’optimisation c'est un tout, il faut équilibrer tout les aspects du jeu. C'est pour ça que demander quelque chose d’aussi vague (c'est à dire comparer la puissance brute du moteur) ne sert à rien, car dans une situation particulière il peut avoir des soucis ou bien ne pas en avoir. Tout dépend du contexte.

Il y a bien sur des limites, mais encore une fois celle-ci dépendront de ta scène. Un open-world ne s’optimise pas comme un couloir. Donc demander un chiffre arbitraire est idiot car ton optimisation dépend de plein d'autres facteurs (Occlusion culling, drawcalls, et plein d'autres trucs...).





> Pour sktechup, j'ai pas encore eu de souci particulier de géo lorsque j'exporte, mais vu que je m'en sers uniquement pour la construction de model, je ferais plus attention suite à tes remarques .
> Je le trouve trés facile à prendre en main comparé à Blender, ou j'ai plus de mal.Disons qu il est sympa pour un apprentissage basique.


Fait-ce que tu veux. Mais à mon avis tu gagneras ton temps à apprendre correctement Blender plutôt que de jongler entre plusieurs logiciels.  ::rolleyes:: 




> Puisque j'y pense, *je bute un peu sur l'UVMapping, je ne sais pas avec quel logiciel me lancer, y'en a il un plus simple à prendre en main que d'autre ?*


Reste sur Blender, il a les meilleurs algorithmes de dépliages d'UV. Et sinon en général, les UVs c'est long et c'est chiant. Y'a rien de magique.  ::P:

----------


## Ariath

> Reste sur Blender, il a les meilleurs algorithmes de dépliages d'UV. Et  sinon en général, les UVs c'est long et c'est chiant. Y'a rien de  magique.


Yep, ca m'a l'air bien tendu...surtout pour les objets complexes en fait...je verrais ca en temps voulu.

Je voulais te poser une dernière petite question pour la route, en fait j'ai du mal à savoir ce qui est le plus logique en terme de modélisation, je m'explique :

Si je veux *modeliser une simple maison composé de 4 murs* (composé de 4 rectangles) +* 1 toit* (composé de 4 faces triangulaires) , est ce que je dois *tout modeliser en un seul composant*, *ou* est ce que je dois* faire plusieurs composants* ( 1 pour chaque mur (4 donc) + 4 pour le toit (1 pour chaque face triangulaire)) ?

Et je voulais aussi savoir si tu étais autodidacte ou si tu bosses dans ce milieu (oui je suis curieux... ::P: )?

Bon week end

----------


## war-p

Pour modéliser ta maison, tu peux utiliser les deux méthode, après ta question n'as pas vraiment de sens comme ça, parce que tu peux utiliser le bsp (géométrie de base de l'uengine) ou utiliser les static mesh importé depuis blender par exemple. Celà dit si tu parles de la deuxième méthode, utiliser plusieurs composants et une bonne pratique, ça te permettra d'avoir des formes génériques que tu pourras réutiliser plus tard. Pour en revenir au ssd, c'est le bien, que ça soit pour la compilation des scripts, pour la compilation des shader (du genre charger tout les shaders d'un projet importé) etc... Pour te donner un ordre d'idée, avant j'étais sur un sata 7200tr min, je mettais bien 20 minutes à charger un fichier upk de 300Mo (avec compilation des shader et tout le tralalala) à chaque changement de version de l'udk, depuis que j'ai un ssd, je suis passé à environ 10 à 20 secondes...

Ah, et aussi, c'est beaucoup plus agréable aussi de cliquer sur l'icône de l'udk, et de voir qu'il se lance quasiment instantanément.

----------


## Ariath

> Pour modéliser ta maison, tu peux utiliser les deux méthode, après ta question n'as pas vraiment de sens comme ça, parce que tu peux utiliser le bsp (géométrie de base de l'uengine) ou utiliser les static mesh importé depuis blender par exemple. Celà dit si tu parles de la deuxième méthode, utiliser plusieurs composants et une bonne pratique, ça te permettra d'avoir des formes génériques que tu pourras réutiliser plus tard. Pour en revenir au ssd, c'est le bien, que ça soit pour la compilation des scripts, pour la compilation des shader (du genre charger tout les shaders d'un projet importé) etc... Pour te donner un ordre d'idée, avant j'étais sur un sata 7200tr min, je mettais bien 20 minutes à charger un fichier upk de 300Mo (avec compilation des shader et tout le tralalala) à chaque changement de version de l'udk, depuis que j'ai un ssd, je suis passé à environ 10 à 20 secondes...
> 
> Ah, et aussi, c'est beaucoup plus agréable aussi de cliquer sur l'icône de l'udk, et de voir qu'il se lance quasiment instantanément.


En fait je comptais me passer complétement des BSP (car vraiment trop basique à mon gout) et modéliser uniquement grâce a Sketchup ou Blender (si sketchup me pose des soucis) même les formes les plus simple.
Pour le moment je suis surtout dans la théorie, j'ai bien fais plusieurs tests j'arrivais pas à savoir si il vaut mieux modéliser 1 objet en 1 composant ou en plusieurs composants qu'on assemble ensuite dans l'UDK.J'ai un peu du mal à saisir les avantages inconvénients des différentes méthodes.

J'y vois un peu plus clair maintenant  ::P: 

Merci.

----------


## Froyok

Tu devrais te renseigner sur le design modulaire dans ce cas  :;):  :
http://udn.epicgames.com/Three/ModularLevelDesign.html
http://udn.epicgames.com/Three/Modul...tCreation.html

----------


## Froyok

Je passe rapidement préciser un truc : oui l'exporteur FBX 2013 fait de la merde au niveau des tangents/binormals. Après quelque échanges sur Polycount, je sais qu'Autodesk à confirmé le soucis (mais n'a pas publié de correctif). Epic met à disposition un correctif, mais pas pour les utilisateurs de l'UDK.

En gros le problème, c'est ça :



Donc pour le moment leur pipeline "xNormal" pour UDK n'est pas utilisable.  ::|: 
Je vous passe les détails sur mon humeur actuelle...

----------


## war-p

Fait un bras d'honneur à autodesk et passe à autre chose...

----------


## Froyok

J'aimerais, mais j'ai pas d'alternatives.
Autant pour mon propre projet perso je m'en fouterais, mais ça va aussi poser soucis avec les projets de mon école.

----------


## war-p

Bon, ben, te reste plus qu'à casser les couilles à epic pour qu'ils se sortent les doigts...

----------


## Ariath

Tu peux pas utiliser ndo (plugin photoshop) pour générer tes normals map, au lieu de xnormal ?
Ou c'est vraiment l'export d'UDK et peu importe le logiciel c'est buggué ?
Désolé si je suis à coté de la plaque  ::P:

----------


## Froyok

> Bon, ben, te reste plus qu'à casser les couilles à epic pour qu'ils se sortent les doigts...


 Si seulement ils écoutaient la communauté.  :tired: 
Ou alors faut que je passe MVP. Mais pour ça faudrait que je déboule avec un gros projets intéressant. (Genre mon jeu, mais le FBX déconne je peux pas bosser, donc cercle vicieux...  ::ninja:: ).




> Tu peux pas utiliser ndo (plugin photoshop) pour générer tes normals map, au lieu de xnormal ?
> Ou c'est vraiment l'export d'UDK et peu importe le logiciel c'est buggué ?
> Désolé si je suis à coté de la plaque


 Ici c'est Autodesk et l'export au format FBX. UDK/Epic n'a rien fait de mal pour une fois.
nDo ça marche bien pour certains cas (je l’utilise déjà), mais générer des textures pour mon mur de briques avec nDo ne rendra pas toujours bien.

Une sculpture avec mesh baké donnera toujours un résultât plus propre et homogène, exemple :

----------


## nero_angelo

Pour l'export en FBX ta tenté avec la derniere version de blender ?

----------


## Froyok

Faudrait que je tente, mais je connais pas blender et ça m'obligerait à rebaker tous mes mesh avec les FBX de blender. 
J'ai fait un script pour Maya exprès pour gagner du temps sur ce point...  :<_<:

----------


## nero_angelo

> Faudrait que je tente, mais je connais pas blender et ça m'obligerait à rebaker tous mes mesh avec les FBX de blender. 
> J'ai fait un script pour Maya exprès pour gagner du temps sur ce point...


Hum je vois, dommage quand même , mais je te conseille quand même de jeter un oeil , ça pourra te dépanner en attendant .

----------


## Ariath

Une petite question pour la route  ::P: 
Si je modélise une maison, est ce que lorsque je me trouve a l'exterieur, UDK calcule les éléments à l’intérieur de la maison ( alors que je ne les vois pas) ?

edit : j'imagine que oui, sinon la méthode streaming n'aurait pas lieu d’être..

----------


## Froyok

Le streaming c'est autre chose, ce dont tu parles c'est l'occlusion culling :
http://jeux.developpez.com/faq/3d/?p...LING_occlusion
http://udn.epicgames.com/Three/VisibilityCulling.html

Dans ton cas, si toute ta maison est un seul et unique même mesh, l'udk le chargera et l'affichera en une fois.
Par contre si tu fais deux mesh : 1 pour l'intérieur, 1 autre pour l'extérieur, là l'udk cacheras la partie que tu ne vois pas au lieu de la calculer pour rien.

----------


## Froyok

Nouvelle bêta ! _0/
Je suis curieux de tester Substance !

http://www.unrealengine.com/news/feb...upgrade_notes/




> *​​​February 2013 UDK Beta Upgrade Notes
> 
> *
> Epic Games, Inc. has released the February 2013 Unreal Development Kit (UDK) Beta, the latest version of the free edition of Unreal Engine 3 (UE3) that provides access to the award-winning 3D game engine and professional toolset used in blockbuster video game development, architectural visualization, mobile game development, 3D rendering,digital films and more. The latest UDK beta is available now at http://www.unrealengine.com/en/udk/downloads/.
> 
> *New Substance Engine Integration for Smart Texturing*
> 
> Starting with the February UDK, developers now have direct access to Substance, a leading toolset used for the rapid authoring of high-quality materials and dynamic textures. Substance can improve workflow by substantially reducing the iteration time for texture creation, and at the same time shrink download sizes.*
> *The native integration, which ships with free content and tools in UDK, enables the real-time generation of Substance textures based on parameters set by users in the Unreal Editor or in Unreal Matinee. The parameters and base texture are created by an offline tool called the Substance Designer (an interface similar to UE3’s material editor) which generates a file that is then imported into the editor.
> ...

----------


## Black Wolf

Ca fait un moment qu'ils l'ont intégré dans Unity3D mais jamais pu tester, c'est quand même relativement cher. 590$ pour leur Substance Designer (apparemment y a une version non commerciale moins chère) et 149$ pour Bitmap2Material, bon avec les 50% offerts ça devient plus abordable. Ils vendent ensuite des pack de presets et "textures" qui reviennent vite cher aussi (3999$ pour la collection complète, environ 5$ par "substance" sinon) mais je suppose qu'une fois le soft maitrisé tu peux tout faire toi même.

----------


## Froyok

J'avoue, les packs ont l'air hors de prix, mais j'imagine qu'ils sont bien fournit.
J'avais pas vu le -50%. Malheureusement même à 220€ ça reste trop cher pour moi actuellement. :\

----------


## oks2024

Il y a des versions d'essai sinon, pour tester designer et Bitmap 2 Material.

----------


## war-p

(Bon, je parle pas pour Froyok, mais pour les autres) Les mecs, faut soutenir substance, c'est français cocorico!

----------


## Froyok

Tant de chauvinisme, ça nous briserais presque le cœur.  ::P:

----------


## war-p

Il y a des entreprises Belges qui ont leur produit choisis par Epic?  ::ninja:: 

Non, sans rire, ce soft a vraiment l'air très puissant!  :WTF:

----------


## Froyok

Je suis pas belge.  :tired:

----------


## war-p

Merde RDJ...  ::o:

----------


## Ariath

Bonjour, 
Je viens vers vous parce que je cale complétement sur la "partie texture" , en fait *je bute complétement sur la théorie !* Et je ne trouve pas d'information concrète (je suppose que je cherche mal...).
*J'aimerais comprendre notamment le concept de taille des textures* (1024 512 256 etc).

Par exemple si je créer un carré de 100 unités par 100 et que je lui applique une texture "bois" en 1024, comment je sais si elle s'applique de façon optimum ? 
Est ce qu'il faut que la texture soit tealable de façon a englober le 100 par 100 ? 
Est ce que 1024 c'est une unité finalement (qui correspond a 1024 pixels par 1024 pixels ) ?

Bref j'ai même du mal à expliquer ce que je ne comprends pas...

----------


## nemra

> Bonjour, 
> Je viens vers vous parce que je cale complétement sur la "partie texture" , en fait *je bute complétement sur la théorie !* Et je ne trouve pas d'information concrète (je suppose que je cherche mal...).
> *J'aimerais comprendre notamment le concept de taille des textures* (1024 512 256 etc).
> 
> Par exemple si je créer un carré de 100 unités par 100 et que je lui applique une texture "bois" en 1024, comment je sais si elle s'applique de façon optimum ? 
> Est ce qu'il faut que la texture soit tealable de façon a englober le 100 par 100 ? 
> Est ce que 1024 c'est une unité finalement (qui correspond a 1024 pixels par 1024 pixels ) ?
> 
> Bref j'ai même du mal à expliquer ce que je ne comprends pas...


1024*1024= texture de 1024 pixels de large sur 1024 pixels de hauts, les dimensions doivent toujours etre une puissance de 2: 512*1024, 512*512, etc

On obtient ainsi la résolution de l'image plaquée sur l'objet, le plaquage dépend de l'UVmap de l'objet et de certains paramètres qui sont indépendants, si ta résolution texture est trop basse, ton rendue sera dégueulasse, c'est tout.

----------


## Black Wolf

Hmmm il te manque en effet quelques bases mais pour rester au plus simple :
- Les unités de taille de tes objets n'ont (plus ou moins) aucun lien avec la taille de tes textures. Je dis plus ou moins car ce qui importe est finalement la taille que va occuper ton objet à l'écran : Imagine, tu as un tout petit cube avec une texture 64x64. Tu vas placer ta caméra très près du cube histoire que tu sois bien en face d'une de ses face et qu'il occupe quasi tout ton super écran 1920x1080. Tu te retrouve avec une texture 64x64 qui occupe tout ton écran et qui a donc du être étirée lors du rendu pour correspondre a ta résolution de 1920x1080. Ta texture sera horriblement floue et/ou pixelisée. Remplace maintenant par une texture 1024x1024, tu occupera bien plus d'espace mémoire mais l’agrandissement qu'elle aura du subir à l'affichage sera moindre.  Au contraire si ton tout petit cube est toujours loin de la camera et n'occupe jamais beaucoup plus d'espace qu'une zone de 64x64 pixel sur ton écran, tu aura une bonne résolution sans pour autant bouffer trop de mémoire.

Donc en gros avoir une texture énorme sur un objet que tu verra toujours de loin ou qui est très petit à l'écran, ça ne sert à rien. Par contre, pour un personnage ou des parties de l'environnement, tu vas chercher à avoir la meilleure définition (on le voit surtout dans les jeux console, la mémoire étant assez limitée, t'as souvent des textures dégueulasses quand tu t'approche des objets).

-Pour ta question de "tilable" : ça va dépendre de ton objet. Tu vas décrire comment la texture sera appliquée. Imagine un simple quad (une des faces de ton cube), pour chaque coin tu vas lui dire à quel bout de la texture cela correspond :

Ici par exemple, quel que soit la taille de ton objet, ta texture sera toujours étirée dessus pour que le coin inférieur droit de ton quad corresponde au coin inférieur droit de ta texture (donc denouveau si t'as un énorme mur texturé de cette manière, ta texture sera super étirée et donc dégueulasse (pense denouveau à la place occupée à l'écran). Si tu veux qu'elle se répète, tu vas définir des valeur plus grandes que 0-1, imagine sur l'image ci-dessus qu'on agrandisse les UV pour aller jusqu'à 2,2 il faudra répéter la texture 4 fois pour remplir la zone.
Après je sais pas si dans l'udk t'as une option pour "tiler" un mur entièrement avec une texture de manière optimale.

----------


## Ariath

> Hmmm il te manque en effet quelques bases mais pour rester au plus simple :
> - Les unités de taille de tes objets n'ont (plus ou moins) aucun lien avec la taille de tes textures. Je dis plus ou moins car ce qui importe est finalement la taille que va occuper ton objet à l'écran : Imagine, tu as un tout petit cube avec une texture 64x64. Tu vas placer ta caméra très près du cube histoire que tu sois bien en face d'une de ses face et qu'il occupe quasi tout ton super écran 1920x1080. Tu te retrouve avec une texture 64x64 qui occupe tout ton écran et qui a donc du être étirée lors du rendu pour correspondre a ta résolution de 1920x1080. Ta texture sera horriblement floue et/ou pixelisée. Remplace maintenant par une texture 1024x1024, tu occupera bien plus d'espace mémoire mais l’agrandissement qu'elle aura du subir à l'affichage sera moindre.  Au contraire si ton tout petit cube est toujours loin de la camera et n'occupe jamais beaucoup plus d'espace qu'une zone de 64x64 pixel sur ton écran, tu aura une bonne résolution sans pour autant bouffer trop de mémoire.
> 
> Donc en gros avoir une texture énorme sur un objet que tu verra toujours de loin ou qui est très petit à l'écran, ça ne sert à rien. Par contre, pour un personnage ou des parties de l'environnement, tu vas chercher à avoir la meilleure définition (on le voit surtout dans les jeux console, la mémoire étant assez limitée, t'as souvent des textures dégueulasses quand tu t'approche des objets).
> 
> -Pour ta question de "tilable" : ça va dépendre de ton objet. Tu vas décrire comment la texture sera appliquée. Imagine un simple quad (une des faces de ton cube), pour chaque coin tu vas lui dire à quel bout de la texture cela correspond :
> http://wiki.modsrepository.com/image...UV_mapping.jpg
> Ici par exemple, quel que soit la taille de ton objet, ta texture sera toujours étirée dessus pour que le coin inférieur droit de ton quad corresponde au coin inférieur droit de ta texture (donc denouveau si t'as un énorme mur texturé de cette manière, ta texture sera super étirée et donc dégueulasse (pense denouveau à la place occupée à l'écran). Si tu veux qu'elle se répète, tu vas définir des valeur plus grandes que 0-1, imagine sur l'image ci-dessus qu'on agrandisse les UV pour aller jusqu'à 2,2 il faudra répéter la texture 4 fois pour remplir la zone.
> Après je sais pas si dans l'udk t'as une option pour "tiler" un mur entièrement avec une texture de manière optimale.


Ok, merci pour vos réponses, je comprends déjà un peu mieux, mais c'est pas encore ca  ::): 
Donc le truc c'est de trouver la bonne taille de texture en fonction de ces propres déplacements ingame  (oui je m'exprime toujours aussi clairement...) ?

j'ai fais un essai avec un pilier de 200cm de hauteur :
j'ai pris une texture 1024/1024
*Sur la face a droite* j'ai plaqué/étiré sur toute la face une seule texture, ce qui donne un effet flouté.
*Sur la face de gauche* j'ai divisé le pilier par 5 ce qui donne 5 face carré de 40cm/40cm  (soit 200cm).j'y ai plaqué une texture sur les 2 premiers carré (une texture pour chaque carré), ce qui donne une visuel beaucoup plus détaillé.


Donc, si je veux texturé un mesh plus complexe, par exemple une entrée de métro (j'ai fais du lowpoly donc faites pas gaf aux détails) :


Est ce que je dois découper/fractionner tout les composants (pilier/barrieres/rampe/escalier) pour pouvoir y appliquer des textures (des matériaux par la suite, mais la j'en suis au texture  ::P: ) ?

En sachant également que je compte faire du mipmapping (LOD) par la suite.

----------


## Black Wolf

Renseigne toi sur l'UV mapping pour le soft de modélisation 3d que tu utilises. Ca sera déjà beaucoup plus clair pour toi ensuite  ::):

----------


## Ariath

> Renseigne toi sur l'UV mapping pour le soft de modélisation 3d que tu utilises. Ca sera déjà beaucoup plus clair pour toi ensuite


Yep c'est ce sur quoi je me penche actuellement.Je fais différents tests pour comprendre par moi même, et pour me familiariser avec tout ca.En pratiquant je vais bien finir par comprendre (ou pas  ::P: )

----------


## squintik

Juste pour répondre à ta question sur le découpage du mesh : non tu n'as pas besoin de découper tes polygones pour que la texture se répète.
Tu peux positionner ta texture comme tu veux sur chaque polygone (avoir juste un petit bout de texture, ou avoir la texture qui se répète 15 fois, tourner la texture comme tu veux, etc...)
Tu fais ça en créant une UV map (en gros tu vas avoir un équivalent déplié en 2D de ton objet 3D).

J'étais récemment tombé sur un post sur Polycount, où y a du monde qui a expliqué un peu le principe de tiling et a donné plein d'astuces sur la façon de modéliser/texturer un objet 3D :
http://www.polycount.com/forum/showthread.php?t=87797 (c'est pas le but du post de base, donc il faut un peu tout lire et faire le tri dans les infos ... et y a des concepts complexes pour quelqu'un qui débute à peine, mais y a plein de trucs utiles et j'ai la flemme de chercher un tutorial basique)
Par exemple à la page 2 du post, cette image montre 2 objets 3D avec leur texture (en bas) et leur UV map (le wireframe blanc sur la texture)

Bon par contre je dis ça, c'est pour tous les bons logiciels 3D ... je crois pas que Sketchup puisse faire ça.
Si tu veux faire des objets 3D pour un moteur de jeu, ça me parait suicidaire de faire ça sous Sketchup (qui peut être pratique pour prototyper des architectures de niveaux  ou de mesh mais qui est jamais utilisé pour faire un objet de A à Z).
Bref, si tu veux faire des meshs custom sur UDK (ou un autre moteur de jeu), installe un bon logiciel de 3D et apprends toutes les bases du logiciel (oui c'est un peu long, mais y a pas vraiment le choix), puis apprends comment marche le moteur de jeu que tu veux utiliser avant de te poser la question de la résolution de texture.
Tu peux aussi regarder comment sont faits les meshs déjà existants dans le moteur (tu peux voir le wireframe, les UV, les textures, etc... pour chaque mesh livré avec UDK).

Bref, y a du boulot ! Bon courage  ::):

----------


## Black Wolf

Le post que tu donnes en lien est une mine d'or  ::):  ça devrait bien pouvoir t'aider Ariath !

----------


## war-p

Yep, Ariath, vaut mieux passer à Blender, tu gagneras du temps pour tout ce qui concerne l'UVMapping (cela dit, je pense que c'est possible de créer des modèles 3d avec sketchup, de les exporter sous blender, de travailler l'uvmapping dessus et de l'exporter sous l'UDK).

----------


## Ariath

> Yep, Ariath, vaut mieux passer à Blender, tu gagneras du temps pour tout ce qui concerne l'UVMapping (cela dit, je pense que c'est possible de créer des modèles 3d avec sketchup, de les exporter sous blender, de travailler l'uvmapping dessus et de l'exporter sous l'UDK).


Oui je suis totalement d'accord et conscient de ca, mais je veux d'abord vérifier les limites de sketchup.
je travaille beaucoup plus vite avec sketchup qu'avec blender.
Finalement blender je le trouve "blingbling" pour ce que je veux faire, disons que je pense avoir besoin de moins de 5% des possibilités de blender (modelisation et uvmap). 
Et sketchup me conviens niveau modélisation, avec les plugins nécessaire on peut, semble t il, faire des realisation (relativement) similaire à blender :





On peut lisser, subdiviser etc..en 2 click avec un déplacement dans l'espace super simple.

Aprés, si je me souviens bien, Froyok m'a dit que la géométrie de sketchup était dégeu, donc je reste méfiant pour la suite.  

Sinon Pour le moment je traduit la doc du plugin *sketchuv* afin de voir si ca vaut le coup ou pas de me concentrer sur sketchup.
Au pire je pourrais effectivement exporter mes meshs de sketchup a blender ( je l'ai déja fait et y'a pas eu de soucis particulier, a part peut etre le scale qui change, de sketchup a blender a udk...ca fait du trajet...).

EDIT :


> Juste pour répondre à ta question sur le découpage du mesh...


Merci pour les liens, je vais zyeuter ca !

----------


## war-p

> Oui je suis totalement d'accord et conscient de ca, mais je veux d'abord vérifier les limites de sketchup.
> je travaille beaucoup plus vite avec sketchup qu'avec blender.
> Finalement blender je le trouve "blingbling" pour ce que je veux faire, disons que je pense avoir besoin de moins de 5% des possibilités de blender (modelisation et uvmap). 
> Et sketchup me conviens niveau modélisation, avec les plugins nécessaire on peut, semble t il, faire des realisation (relativement) similaire à blender :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/146...08a5259c34.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0d2...37e74119ef.jpg
> 
> ...


Ça tombe bien, l'uv mapping sous blender, c'est 50% de l'intérêt du soft...  :;):

----------


## squintik

Un mesh sous UDK c'est pas non plus juste de la géométrie et 1 UV pour la texture.
Si tu veux faire ça bien, il te faut faire un autre UV pour les lightmaps (différent de la 1ere UV map), un modèle simplifié pour les collisions, gérer les soft edge / hard edge / normales (pour qu'un objet cylindrique soit plus joli par exemple), etc...
Et je crois pas que Sketchup puisse gérer tout ça non plus  ::):  (bon après j'utilise juste sketchup pour prototyper, j'ai pas fouillé toutes les fonctionnalités possibles ni les plugins existants)

Et en effet, Sketchup gère la géométrie très différement des autres logiciels 3D (il cache au maximum les triangles pour te laisser faire des faces un peu comme tu veux, il s'en fout s'il y a des polygones/vertex qui trainent un peu partout à l'intérieur de ton mesh, etc...).
Tu peux essayer de faire des export entre sketchup/blender/udk/etc... mais je pense pas que ce soit la meilleure idée (y a toujours des surprises après les export, surtout quand y en a plusieurs ... et ça fait perdre du temps).
Après, tu peux toujours tester et voir ce que ça donne, mais si personne le fait (à ma connaissance), c'est pas pour rien  ::):  (et du coup, tu vas galérer à trouver de l'aide sur internet pour résoudre tes problèmes vu que les gens travaillent différement)

----------


## Ariath

> Un mesh sous UDK c'est pas non plus juste de la géométrie et 1 UV pour la texture.
> Si tu veux faire ça bien, il te faut faire un autre UV pour les lightmaps (différent de la 1ere UV map), un modèle simplifié pour les collisions, gérer les soft edge / hard edge / normales (pour qu'un objet cylindrique soit plus joli par exemple), etc...
> Et je crois pas que Sketchup puisse gérer tout ça non plus  (bon après j'utilise juste sketchup pour prototyper, j'ai pas fouillé toutes les fonctionnalités possibles ni les plugins existants)
> 
> Et en effet, Sketchup gère la géométrie très différement des autres logiciels 3D (il cache au maximum les triangles pour te laisser faire des faces un peu comme tu veux, il s'en fout s'il y a des polygones/vertex qui trainent un peu partout à l'intérieur de ton mesh, etc...).
> Tu peux essayer de faire des export entre sketchup/blender/udk/etc... mais je pense pas que ce soit la meilleure idée (y a toujours des surprises après les export, surtout quand y en a plusieurs ... et ça fait perdre du temps).
> Après, tu peux toujours tester et voir ce que ça donne, mais si personne le fait (à ma connaissance), c'est pas pour rien  (et du coup, tu vas galérer à trouver de l'aide sur internet pour résoudre tes problèmes vu que les gens travaillent différement)


Ah mais tu prêches un converti, *je sais que je devrais travailler avec blender*, d'ailleurs j'ai commencé avec il y a quelques mois, mais j'ai trouvé ca trop laborieux, je m'éparpillais déjà a regrouper et assimiler toute les infos diverses et variees que j'avais a disposition (udk/blender/3ds/photoshop/terresculptor/gimp etc...etc...).

Quand j'ai découvert sketchup, j'ai trouvé ca plus abordable (pour un pur novice comme moi), ca m'a permis d'avancer modestement sans être dépasser par les connaissances à accumuler.

Aprés, j'ai trés peu de connaissance (pas du tout en fait) dans ce domaine, donc j'apprends et je prends les problèmes un par un  ::P:  quand tu me parle de soft edges et hard edge, je suis largué complet...

Tout le monde me dit d’arrêter sketchup et d'utiliser blender, c'est que, comme tu l'as dis, il y une raison.
Mais je persiste en disant que je passerais à blender quand j'aurais atteint les limites de sketchup (dans ce que ca peut m'apporter).

*Bref, "je vous ai compris" il faut je me prépare psychologiquement à utiliser blender*  ::P:

----------


## Froyok

Tout ceci me rappel cette vidéo  ::):  :

----------


## nero_angelo

> Ah mais tu prêches un converti, *je sais que je devrais travailler avec blender*, d'ailleurs j'ai commencé avec il y a quelques mois, mais j'ai trouvé ca trop laborieux, je m'éparpillais déjà a regrouper et assimiler toute les infos diverses et variees que j'avais a disposition (udk/blender/3ds/photoshop/terresculptor/gimp etc...etc...).
> 
> Quand j'ai découvert sketchup, j'ai trouvé ca plus abordable (pour un pur novice comme moi), ca m'a permis d'avancer modestement sans être dépasser par les connaissances à accumuler.
> 
> Aprés, j'ai trés peu de connaissance (pas du tout en fait) dans ce domaine, donc j'apprends et je prends les problèmes un par un  quand tu me parle de soft edges et hard edge, je suis largué complet...
> 
> Tout le monde me dit d’arrêter sketchup et d'utiliser blender, c'est que, comme tu l'as dis, il y une raison.
> Mais je persiste en disant que je passerais à blender quand j'aurais atteint les limites de sketchup (dans ce que ca peut m'apporter).
> 
> *Bref, "je vous ai compris" il faut je me prépare psychologiquement à utiliser blender*


Blender vaut le coup , je te le conseille car blender a bien evolué depuis ces dernier mois, moi même j'ai eu un peut de mal au début , mais apres quelques temps (et tuto) j'ai réussi a le prendre en main.

----------


## Teto

Ouais, je comprends pas ce coté "prog pour amateur". Pour la plupart des choses il fait aussi bien que les grands qui coûtent une blinde et je trouve qu'il est tout à fait professionnel (bien que perfectible probablement). Et puis son interface imbitable des débuts a fait place à un truc plus standard tout à fait compréhensible et fonctionnel.

----------


## war-p

> Ouais, je comprends pas ce coté "prog pour amateur". Pour la plupart des choses il fait aussi bien que les grands qui coûtent une blinde et je trouve qu'il est tout à fait professionnel (bien que perfectible probablement). Et puis son interface imbitable des débuts a fait place à un truc plus standard tout à fait compréhensible et fonctionnel.


Oui, bande de vendus écoutez tous Teto! Blender, c'est le bien!

----------


## Ariath

> Ouais, je comprends pas ce coté "prog pour amateur". Pour la plupart des choses il fait aussi bien que les grands qui coûtent une blinde et je trouve qu'il est tout à fait professionnel (bien que perfectible probablement). Et puis son interface imbitable des débuts a fait place à un truc plus standard tout à fait compréhensible et fonctionnel.


Le coté "prog pour amateur" , c'est peut être parce que je suis vraiment un amateur  :;): 
Comme je l'ai déja dit, avant de m'envoyer sérieusement dans la modélisation concrète, j'ai besoin d'avoir une compréhension globale, de tout (ou presque) ce qui compose la création d'un mesh.
Et j'ai décidé d'utiliser SkUp parce que je vais plus vite, contrairement à blender.
Par la suite, si je décide de concrétiser tout ca en temps voulu, j'utiliserais trés probablement blender.

Bref...

Y'a quelques pages on parlait de Substance Designer et BitMap2Material, et je me posais une question sur B2M, *si je prends une texture sur le net, une capture ecran ou une photo du trottoir de ma rue, B2M creera une diffuse map, une normalmap, une specular etc ???   *

----------


## Cyrop

Salut les gars!
Dites j'ai un petit bug relou sur mon terrain généré à partir d'un heightmap, une vertice s'est inversée (j'ai du faire une fausse manip):



y'a moyen de réparer ça?

----------


## Froyok

> Salut les gars!
> Dites j'ai un petit bug relou sur mon terrain généré à partir d'un heightmap, une vertice s'est inversée (j'ai du faire une fausse manip):
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/88f...2e669b569a.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a8b...2c37117a15.jpg
> 
> y'a moyen de réparer ça?


Ça pu méchamment ça. A mon avis c'est mort. Change ta heightmap de format (ou fait plusieurs conversions) et réimporte-la dans un nouveau terrain.

http://www.lilchips.com/hmcs2.htm

----------


## Cyrop

::sad:: 

Je l'avais pas ce matin, ce truc en plus.
Ce qui me fait chier c'est que j'ai vachement remodelé ma heightmap et que du coup je vais perdre plusieurs jours de travail.

----------


## Froyok

Hmm, cache le bug avec un truc sinon ? Genre un *cayou*.
M'enfin à mon avis c'est plus propre de recommencer, qui sait comment le moteur va se comporter avec ce triangle à l'envers.

----------


## Cyrop

Ouais je pense que je vais opter pour le coup du caillou, un peu bancale comme solution mais comme c'est un projet de groupe je me vois mal leur dire que je dois tout recommencer  ::ninja:: 
C'est juste que je comprend pas pourquoi une vertice a pu s'inverser, surtout que j'arrive même pas à en sélectionner une seule du landscape.

----------


## Teto

ET si tu fais un "trou" que tu rebouches ensuite, ça marche pas ?

----------


## Froyok

> Ouais je pense que je vais opter pour le coup du caillou, un peu bancale comme solution mais comme c'est un projet de groupe je me vois mal leur dire que je dois tout recommencer
> C'est juste que je comprend pas pourquoi une vertice a pu s'inverser, surtout que j'arrive même pas à en sélectionner une seule du landscape.


Cherche pas, c'est l'UDK.  ::P:

----------


## Cyrop

Nan ouais y'a une couille dans le pâté là, ça se multiplie, je dois faire un truc avec l'outil géométrie qui foire.

----------


## Froyok

Des triangles gremlins !

----------


## Cyrop

Ça en a tout l'air, y'en avait 2,  j'ai refait un tour de map j'en ai vu 5 de plus. Et bien sur comme un boulet j'ai pas sauvegardé ma sauvegarde  ::lol:: 


EDIT:Halleluyah! (je crois) En lançant en Direct X9, plus de problème apparemment!


Mais tant que je suis là, c'est possible de m'expliquer vite fait comment réaliser une rivière crédible?

----------


## Black Wolf

> Y'a quelques pages on parlait de Substance Designer et BitMap2Material, et je me posais une question sur B2M, *si je prends une texture sur le net, une capture ecran ou une photo du trottoir de ma rue, B2M creera une diffuse map, une normalmap, une specular etc ???   *


Si j'ai bien compris oui c'est ce qu'il fait... mais ça ne t'empêche pas d'avoir à définir les UV de tes mesh pour ensuite leur appliquer toutes ces textures qu'il aura généré.

----------


## fadox

> j'ai besoin d'avoir une compréhension globale, de tout (ou presque) ce qui compose la création d'un mesh.


Wing 3d ftw , perso j'ai fait mes premières modés avec , l'interface est simple et intuitive.

----------


## Black Wolf

Pas faux, pour la modélisation simple il est très bien et très facile d'accès, tu peux faire les UV maps avec aussi d'ailleurs. Sa plus grosse limitation est que tu dois toujours avoir des volumes fermés et qu'il n'est pas possible d'avoir la moindre animation.

----------


## Ariath

> Si j'ai bien compris oui c'est ce qu'il fait... mais ça ne t'empêche pas d'avoir à définir les UV de tes mesh pour ensuite leur appliquer toutes ces textures qu'il aura généré.


Si c'est l'UVmapping dont tu parles, j'utilise skup + sketchuv + roadkill et pour le moment no soucis (sur des mesh ultrabasic...parceque faut pas pas déconner non plus) , je peux également exporter vers blender/maya/3ds etc...si je veux des uvmap plus traditionnelles.




> Wing 3d ftw , perso j'ai fait mes premières modés avec , l'interface est simple et intuitive.


Thanks, je vais regarder ca de plus prés.



Je ferais peut être un récap (pourquoi pas des tutos) de ce que j'ai appris un de ces jours, si ca peut servir à d'autre et si on peut me "corriger" sur certain points, tout le monde sera gagnant  ::P:

----------


## Cyrop

Salut je repasse ici pour encore quelques infos.

Deux problèmes notamment,
Le premier au niveau des arbres où y'a une texture plane basique qui s'applique:


Et pour le LOD, est-il possible de mieux le configurer que ça:


car ça devient limite supportable pour ma carte graphique.


Pour les arbres j'ai trouvé, faut désactiver le billboard si on en n'a pas généré avec speedtree.

----------


## Froyok

J'ai testé sketchup hier, très rapidement, mais en exportant en DAE (Collada). Et bah je peux comprendre pourquoi certains disaient que c'était pas propre : chaque surface est indépendant, en fait c'est découpé comme dans blender. Hard egde = nouvel objet. Donc sous maya j'ai du combiner les vertices superposés. Après c'est triangulé de partout. Au final j'ai eu l’impression de visualiser du BSP compilé.

Par contre j'avais aucun UVs...

----------


## war-p

Heu, j'ai jamais eu ce soucis en dae... Mais vaut peut être mieux utiliser le format fbx maintenant...

----------


## Froyok

J’utilise la version gratuite, j'ai pas de FBX/OBJ à l'export.

----------


## war-p

Dommage, avec blender tu peux... (Il font à nouveau une version gratuite de Maya?)

Spéciale kacedédie : http://www.blendernation.com/2013/03...ng-maya-users/  ::trollface::

----------


## Froyok

Je parlais de l'export depuis sketchup, pas de Maya.  :tired:

----------


## war-p

Ah pardon, ouais, j'ai arrêté d'essayer de m'en servir de sketchup, à mon sens, l'outil est seulement utile pour faire du prototypage qui tu envois ensuite à ton logiciel 3d préféré où tu adaptes et aussi pour récupérer le data 3d de google earth.

----------


## Froyok

Bah idem, je voulais m'en servir pour du blocking. Mais si j'ai pas d'UVs autant rester dans Maya.

----------


## Ariath

> Bah idem, je voulais m'en servir pour du blocking. Mais si j'ai pas d'UVs autant rester dans Maya.


Pour sketchup et les UV il faut utiliser des plugins :
http://www.arch-image.com/vos-questi...dans-sketchup/
Tu en as un gratuit et un payant, SKUV (15$ je crois),sinon il ya aussi UVtoolkit.Ensuite tu peux passer par roadkill (plugin gratos, d'ailleur il existe pour Maya également), ou blender ou 3ds etc...pour avoir un UV map en grille standard.




Mais bon, vous avez plus d'experience, et a priori des connaissances sur blender et maya donc je doute que vous trouviez votre bonheur avec Sketchup ! Mais pour débuter c'est sympa !

En tout cas, plus j'avance et plus je vois de méthode de travail différente avec tout autant de logiciel, le tout étant de trouver sa propre méthode afin d'avancer doucement mais surement.

----------


## Froyok

J'ai déjà roadkill sous Maya.  ::P: 
Sketchup me parait pas concluant (le bsp sous UDK c'est encore pire vu les outils), du coup en ce moment je suis en train de voir pour utiliser GTKRadient + Wolfestien ennemy territory et exporter le bsp en obj. Le blocking sous maya c'est pénible je trouve.

----------


## Ariath

Qu'est ce que faire un blocking ? je ne connais pas encore ce terme... ::unsure:: 

Edit : merci pour vos réponses ci dessous !!

----------


## war-p

C'est en fait la forme de collision qui est invisible au joueur. Ça permet d'optimiser les performances.

----------


## Froyok

En gros avant de faire un environnement visuellement, on pose une base très simple à base de blocs (-> blocking) qui permet de déterminer le level design (gameplay) et les proportions. Dans mon cas avec EXIL, j'ai un jeu de palteforme donc un bon blocking est primordial. On parle aussi de "graybox" car ce sont des niveaux avec pas du tout de texture, juste des volumes.

Exemple avec uncharted :



Chez moi ça ressemble à ça :

----------


## Teto

Froyok, pour skechup y'a un plugin pour exporter en .obj, utilisable avec la version gratuite.  ::):

----------


## Froyok

Ouais mais GTKRadiant ça à l'air vachement cool !  :Cigare: 
(Je vais mater ça merci !)

----------


## Ariath

Ouh pinaiiise je viens de découvrir le "*vertex painting*" !!! Ca fait 1mois que j'essaye de comprendre comment varier les textures de l'environnement (entre autre)...le temps que j'ai perdu...pff...
On peut même créer des reliefs avec le node (je sais pas si on dit comme ca) "worldpositionoffset" !!!

Bref...je viens de faire un bon pas en avant !!!

----------


## Froyok

Attention avec le node "worldpositionoffset", ça n'affecte que la géométrie, pas les collisions.  :;): 
Cadeau : http://eat3d.com/free/vertex_painting

----------


## Cyrop

Me revoilà  ::ninja:: 

Une idée pour avoir de meilleurs ombres? Et pour en avoir au palmier (je ne comprend pas pourquoi ils n'en ont pas)

----------


## Froyok

Ta lightmap est trop basse ? 
Lightmass est bien paramétré ? 
Tu n'as pas une bêta qui bug avec les landscapes et les foliages (aka de May à Juillet, Novembre corrigeant ça) ?

----------


## Cyrop

Février 2013.
Pour le Lightmass c'est pas la peine ça plante à chaque build. Késako la Lightmap?  ::ninja::

----------


## Froyok

Si ça plante, c'est soit des mauvais setting, soit un manque de ram.
La lightmap c'est la texture pré-calculé qui sert pour les ombres, s'il elle est trop petite tes ombres seront floues car tu manque de définition.

----------


## Cyrop

Ouais la ram est limite limite, par contre pour les settings je ne vois pas trop comment faire.
Pour la Lightmap c'est des SpeedTree, du coup d'après ce que j'ai vu je ne peux accéder aux UV ?

----------


## Froyok

Je parlais de la lightmap du terrain.
Si t'as pas de ram, c'est foutu, lightmass consomme à mort.

----------


## Cyrop

4Go de Ram  ::ninja:: 
J'ai  essayé de passer la lightmap du terrain à 4, mais mon pc est au bord du plantage...
Merci de ton aide en tout cas!


EDIT:Est-ce que c'est possible de réduire le nombre de faces sur un landscape (autre qu'avec le LOD)? Genre en sélectionnant une zone et en supprimant des vertices.

----------


## Ariath

Bjour !
Une petite question pour la route, *le baking, finalement, c'est juste une création de normal map ?*

Si c'est bien ca, on peut juste utiliser le logiciel substance (utilities est gratuit) pour générer une normal map à partir d'une photo en format bmp...?

----------


## Froyok

Le baking c'est la création d'une texture basé sur les UVs du low-poly en calculant le différence un low-poly mesh et un ou plusieurs high-poly mesh. Là ou le low-poly manque en définition (manque de géométrie), la texture affichera la différence. Ça vaut pour tout type de textures : Ambient Occlusion, Curvature, Normal map, etc.

----------


## Ariath

> Le baking c'est la création d'une texture basé sur les UVs du low-poly en calculant le différence un low-poly mesh et un ou plusieurs high-poly mesh. Là ou le low-poly manque en définition (manque de géométrie), la texture affichera la différence. Ça vaut pour tout type de textures : Ambient Occlusion, Curvature, Normal map, etc.


Ok, mais justement, j'ai du mal à saisir la différence entre un baking de mesh lowpoly fusionné avec mesh highpoly qui nous donne une normale map *et* la création d'une normalmap générée à partir d'une texture.

Par exemple un mur de brique, je peux :
- creer un mesh lowpoly / highpoly et faire un baking
ou
- trouver une photo de mur et générer une diffuse map + normalmap 

je vois pas la différence...? Suis je bête docteur ? je comprends pas...


*EDIT : ok merci (encore) pour tes réponses ci dessous.*

----------


## Froyok

La génération à partir d'un texture c'est tout simplement plus rapide. Mais c'est parfois beaucoup moins propre (forcément vu qu'une texture contient moins d'informations qu'une vrai mesh en 3D).

Qualité vs Rapidité.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Hop aperçu de l'UE 4:
http://www.gamekult.com/video/unreal...50127145v.html

----------


## Ariath

Hello !
je voulais savoir si ma méthodologie est bonne :

*je creer un objet 3d dans sketchup que j'enregistre en format obj

*je creer l'uvmap dans roadkill que j'enregistre en format obj

*je charge mon objet uvmapé dans blender (ou maya etc)
-j'enregistre mon uvmap en format png
-j'enregistre mon objet au format fbx

*je charge mon uvmap dans gimp (ou photoshop etc)
-je texture mon objet uvmapé comme je veux 
-j'enregistre mon uvmap en format png

*je charge mon objet fbx + son uvmap (sa texture) dans UDK
-je créer le material
-j'assigne le material a mon objet
-je creer les collisions etc...

J'ai bon ???

Puisque j'y suis,  Je voulais savoir si certain d'entre vous utilise roadkil pour les UV ?
Si oui j'ai une question, *peut on enregistrer l'uv en format png directement a partir de Roadkil ?* 
Ou est ce qu'on doit obligatoirement passer par maya/blender/3dsmax pour avoir notre uv en format png ?

----------


## Zepolak

Salut les gars. Manifestement, le topic est recensé dans une fabrique de bots, y a eu pas moins de 7 bots différents qui sont arrivé dessus depuis hier.
Donc je ferme temporairement le topac.
Le premier canard qui a envie de poster un truc dessus, prière de mobobeller mon message pour qu'on le ré-ouvre (bouton en forme de triangle/point d'exclamation en bas de mon avatar).

----------

